# List of 200m-299.9m buildings in the world (Built & T/O, U/C, Prep)



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

*Dallas*

*Status- Built, T/O*

1. Bank of America Plaza | 281m
2. Renaissance Tower| 270m
3. Comerica Bank Tower| 240m 
4. JPMorgan Chase Tower | 225m
5. Fountain Place | 219m 
6. Trammel Crow Center | 209m 
7. 1700 Pacific | 200m

*Total*- 7


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

*Los Angeles*

*Status- Built, T/O*

1. Aon Center | 262m 
2. Two California Plaza| 229m
3. Gas Company Tower| 228m 
4. Bank Of America Plaza| 224m 
5. 777 Tower| 221m
6. Wells Fargo Tower| 220m 
7. Figueroa at Wilshire| 219m
8. Paul Hastings Tower| 213m
9. City National Tower| 213m 
10. LA Live Hotel & Condominiums| 203m 


*Status- Prep*

1. Metropolis | 200m+

*Total*- 11


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

*Atlanta*

*Status- Built, T/O*

1. SunTrust Plaza | 264m 
2. One Atlantic Center | 250m 
3. 191 Peachtree Tower | 235m 
4. Westin Peachtree Plaza | 220m 
5. Georgia Pacific Tower | 212m 
6. Promenade II | 211m 
7. AT&T Building | 206m 
8. Sovereign | 203m 
9. 1180 Peachtree | 200m 

*Total*- 9


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

*Philadelphia*

*Status- Built, T/O*

1. Comcast Center | 297m
2. One Liberty Place | 288m 
3. Two Liberty Place | 258m
4. Mellon Bank Center | 241m
5. Three Logan | 225m

*Total*- 5


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

*San Francisco*

*Status- Built, T/O*

1. Transamerica Pyramid | 297m
2. 555 California Street | 288m 
3. 345 California Center | 258m


*Status- U/C*

1. 181 Fremont | 244 m

*Total*- 4


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

*Seattle*

*Status- Built, T/O*

1. Columbia Center | 297m
2. 1201 Third Avenue Tower | 288m 
3. Two Union Square | 258m
4. Seattle Municipal Tower | 220m

*Total*- 4


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It always surprises me how Seattle manages to have such a great skyline despite there being only a few tall buildings. 



Faisal Shourov said:


> Thanks isaisdo, didn't know we had so many 200m buildings in U/C and prep in Toronto!


We'll be able to add Massey Tower and Eau de Soleil to that 'Prep' list within a few weeks and few others before the year is out.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Melbourne*

_Completed_

1. Eureka Tower - 297m
2. 120 Collins Street - 265m
3. 101 Collins Street - 260m
4. Rialto Towers - 251m
5. Bourke Place - 224m
6. Telstra Corporate Building - 218m
7. Melbourne Central - 211m
8. Freshwater Place North - 205m

_U/C_

1. Prima Pearl - 254m
2. Vision - 226m
3. 568 Collins Street - 224m

_Total_ - 11


*Sydney*

_Completed_

1. Chifley Tower - 244m
2. Citigroup Centre - 243m
3. Deutsche Bank Place - 240m
4. World Tower - 230m
5. MLC Centre - 228m
6. Governor Phillip Tower - 227m
7. Ernst & Young Tower - 222m
8. Aurora Place - 219m

_U/C_

1.International Towers 1 - 217m

_Total_ - 9


*Brisbane*

_Completed_

1. Infinity - 249m
2. Soleil - 243m
3. Aurora - 207m
4. Riparian Plaza - 200m

_U/C_

1. 1 William Street - 260m

_Total_ - 5


*Perth*

_Completed_

1. Central Park Tower - 249m
2. Brookfield Place - 234m
3. BankWest Tower - 214m

_Total_ - 3


*Gold Coast*

_Completed_

1. Soul - 243m
2. Circle on Cavill North Tower - 220m

_Total_ - 2


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

isaidso said:


> It always surprises me how Seattle manages to have such a great skyline despite there being only a few tall buildings.


Seattle has hills to complement its skyline, and the balance of the highrises is also perfect.



isaidso said:


> We'll be able to add Massey Tower and Eau de Soleil to that 'Prep' list within a few weeks and few others before the year is out.


Toronto might soon catch up to Guangzhou if we keep our pace up 



Dimethyltryptamine said:


> *Melbourne*
> 
> _Total_ - 11
> 
> ...


Didn't know Melbourne had more 200m buildings than Sydney :O


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Faisal Shourov said:


> Didn't know Melbourne had more 200m buildings than Sydney :O


Yep! For a while now they've had an equal amount, but Melbourne's residential market is booming and the city has many more 200m+ buildings in the proposal stages (it seems like 200m buildings are proposed every other week).


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Long term, I see Melbourne becoming Australia's NY/London/Toronto, not Sydney. I'm sure lots of Sydneysiders will have something to say about that, but Melbourne's got all the momentum.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Faisal Shourov said:


> Toronto might soon catch up to Guangzhou if we keep our pace up


They might be hard to catch, but who knows. We have 18 proposals in the 200-299m range and another 5 possible (3 Oxford towers + 2 Cumberland Terrace towers). If they all get built that bumps Toronto's number up to 43.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

I think Houston has 1 or 2 in the preparation stage, so does Philadelphia. 

It's nice to know NYC is still number one, followed closely by Shenzhen.


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Yep! For a while now they've had an equal amount, but Melbourne's residential market is booming and the city has many more 200m+ buildings in the proposal stages (it seems like 200m buildings are proposed every other week).


That's completely true, but it's important not to forget that Sydney's market is going completely bonkers as well, so much that people are finding it difficult to secure a purchase simply because the apartments are selling too fast. Entire apartment towers sell out within hours of being released as I'm sure you've heard. It's been this way for quite a while now. Sydney's residential market, particularly for apartments is definitely booming - and without anything against Melbourne, it's in fact supposedly the most active in the country? 

And it's not as if Melbourne's not building a lot either...



isaidso said:


> I'm sure lots of Sydneysiders will have something to say about that, but Melbourne's got all the momentum.


And right you are in that prediction lol - it may come as a bit of a surprise but despite Melbourne getting more high rises, it is actually Sydney which is set to build the more apartments as an overall.

Difference is that approvals in Melbourne is handled by a state government which is generally in favour of development, whereas in Sydney CBD they're handled by Sydney City Council with their ridiculous planning controls and height limits. They're an impediment to the city's growth imo. There's some existing towers in the city that if they were proposed today, would have never been allowed because they breach the current height limit. Result is that developers are looking elsewhere within Sydney, and not the CBD, whereas in Melbourne they're concentrating in and around the CBD where they're actually allowed to build tall. 

But if the amount of high rises alone is all you're concerned about then yes, in Sydney without any intervention by the state government it's likely that Melbourne will continue to build more high rises than in Sydney, and deservedly so, at least in the current situation. There are a few significant state-run projects in the pipeline though so guess we'll just have to wait and see how they go.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I do look at construction, but also things like population growth, # of start ups, industry clusters, momentum, business climate/taxation, cost of living, cultural assets, etc. in forming conclusions about these things.


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

Well that's good you mentioned it. Cause as a tip, if you get more up to speed with these things you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Well anyway, this is about 200-299m buildings. There's enough threads in OzScrapers discussing Sydney vs. Melbourne


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Moscow*

*Status- Built, T/O*

1. Naberezhnaya Tower C- 268m
2. Triumph Palace - 264m
3. Capital City (St. Petersburg)- 257m
4. Federation Tower (Zapad)- 243m
5. Lomonosov Uni.- 240m
6. Imperia Tower- 238m
7. House of Mosfilmuskaya 2- 213m
8. Hotel Ukraine- 206m

*Status- U/C*

1. MIBC 1- 288m
2. MIBC 2- 288m
3. Grand City Moscow- 283m
4. Evolution Tower - 255m
5. Oko Tower 2- 245m

*Status- Prep*

1. Universal Studios Galactic Park-250m

*total: 14*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

ITALY

*U/C*
MILAN | Il Dritto, 207m (an antenna is under design by Arata Isozaki and Andrea Maffei, so the skyscraper will be more high)
TURIN | Piedmont Region Headquater, 209m

*Built*
MILAN | UniCredit Bank Tower, 231m (with the spire)


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*London*

*Status- Built, T/O*

1. One Canada Square- 235m
2. Heron Tower - 230m
3. Leadenhall Building - 225
4. 25 Canada Square - 200m
5. 8 Canada Square - 200m

*Status- Prep*

1. The Pinnacle - 288m
2. South Quay Plaza- 243m
3. Hertsmere Tower- 237m
4. Riversouth 1 - 236m
5. City Pride - 233m
6. Diamond Tower- 220m
7. North Quay 1 - 216m
8. North Quay 2 - 203m
9. Wood Wharf - 200m
10. The Goodsyard London- 200m
11. The Goodsyard London- 200m
12. One Nine Elms- 200m

*total: 17*


----------



## univer (Oct 25, 2012)

Faisal Shourov said:


> Bro don't include proposed buildings, only list buildings which are completed, t/o, u/c and prep. proposed buildings might never be built. a proposed project's future in uncertain unless it's goes in prep
> 
> 
> 
> there are some buildings with uncertain height, it's best we don't count those. 200m+ assumption based on floor count is not good enough


^^Ok, however we can't exclude all 59-68 floors unknown height buildings. 

For example, Primrose Hill Tower 1 has 68 floors( standard floors to floors heights in HK are around 2.8m for lower class residentials) : suppose that floors to floors heights are 3m ( ceilling height 2.8m + floor thickness 0.2m ) . So 3 x 66 = 198m , + Podim(~5m) + Top Mechanical Box(~5m) => at least 208m+. 



*Chengdu : 19 buildings * 
ICC 280m x 2 | U/C
Mandarin Oriental Hotel 2 & 3 257m x 2 U/C
IFS | 248m x 2 | ~48 fl x 2 | Com
Western IFC - Conrad Hotel | 240m | U/C 
Dongfang Tianxiang Plaza | 219m x 2 | T/O
Art Residence by Armani/Casa | 222m x 2 | 65 fl x 2 | T/O
Tianfu IFC 220m x 2 | U/C
Huafeng Tower | 211m | 39 fl | Com
Minyoun Financial Plaza | 206m | 47 fl | Com
Meinian Plaza 206m | U/C
Sichuan Airlines Plaza | 204m | 45 fl | T/O
Pinnacle One | 200m | 47 fl | T/O
Palm Springs International Center | 200m | 41 fl | Com


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Hong Kong, New York 70
Shenzhen 64
Shanghai 48
Dubai 46
Tianjin 38
Manila 34* (lots of towers with actual heights unknown included in this number)
Chongqing 33
Singapore 31
Guangzhou 26
Chicago 24
Toronto 20
Chengdu 19
London 17
Houston, Moscow 14
Los Angeles, Melbourne 11
Atlanta, Sydney 9
Frankfurt 8
Dallas, Istanbul, Mexico City 7
Brisbane, Philadelphia 5
Calgary, Madrid, Seattle, San Francisco 4
Baku, Perth 3
Gold Coast, Milan, Monterrey, Paris, Warsaw 2
Benidorm, Guadalajara, Kiev, Montreal, Turin, Vienna 1


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

univer said:


> ^^Ok, so Hong Kong has just 63 skyscrapers 200-299m ( 61 built and 2 U/C )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You missed:

Global Times Center | 243m | U/C
Yintai Center | 220m | U/C
Twin rivers International | 200m | 43 fl | 180m | 42 fl | U/C
WFC | 200m | U/C

That makes *23 buildings* (24 if WFC count as two)


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

*Guangxi*

*Nanning* Total: *22 buildings*

*built, T/O*
1. Diwang Commerce Tower | 276m | Com
2. Liyuan Skyline City | 217m | 57 fl | Com
3. Nanhu Mingdu Plaza | 218m | 47 fl | Com
4. Sankee plaza | 231m | 50 fl | T/O
5. Qingxiu Wanda Plaza | 200m x 3 | 195m x 3 | U/C (1 x T/O)
........................................................................................................
*U/C*
1. Park Lane Manor 幸福里 | 200m x 2 | 170m x 7 | U/C
2. Science and Technology Park headquarters | 220m | 51 fl | U/C 
3. Tsingtao Haier Union Square | 221m | 52fl | U/C 
........................................................................................................
*prep*
1. Baoneng WFC | 250m + 200m | prep
2. Hangyang Sino Plaza | 200m x 3 | Prep
3. Greenland Center | 200m | Prep
4. KWG International Finance Plaza | 220m | Prep
5. Logan international headquarters | 250m | 58fl | Prep
6. Wuxiang Headquarters | 200m | Prep
7. Zhongfang Emerald Plaza | 228m x2 | Prep
8. Shui jie (Water street) area | 226m | 60 fl | Prep
________________________________________________________________

*Liuzhou* Total: *7 buildings*

1. Century Plaza | 202m | 57 fl | Com
2. Jushang Plaza | 210m | 42 fl | U/C (almost T/O)
3. Fortune Tower Residential Tower | 210m x 4 | U/C
........................................................................................................
1. Zhenling Tower | 206m | 52 fl | Prep


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

tita01 said:


> *Manila*
> 
> *Completed | T|O and U|C**
> 
> ...


Great list! Normally, accdg to my estimates at least 47floors blgds could count 200m up. What do you think about this other list?

Movenpick Hotel & Residences Makati [70F|312m|mix]
Knightsbridge Residences [64F|210m|res] ‎
BGC | 8 Forbestown Road [53F|res]
BGC | Fort Victoria [49Fx2|50F|res]-3
BGC | One Serendra - East and West Tower [41+50F|res|u/c]-1
BGC | Two Serendra - The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia [30F|40F|45F|53F|res|u/c]-1
BGC | Trion Towers [49Fx3|res|u/c]-3
MANDALUYONG | Acqua Private Residences [42F|44F|46F|48F|50F|52F|res] -3
SAN JUAN | Viridian at Greenhills [53F|res]
Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]
The Lerato [37F|30F|48F|mix] ‎-1
Two Roxas Triangle [53F|res]
Air Residences [51F|res]
MANDALUYONG | Rich Residences [53F|res]
1 Eastwood Avenue 1 & 2 [47F|52F|res]-2
Nuvo City - Aspire-Dream Towers[48Fx2|mix|u/c] ‎-2

If indeed they are 200m up then *+24 towers*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Normally, accdg to my estimates at least 47floors blgds could count 200m up.


Not necessarily. It depends on whether a building is office or residential. Lots of buildings 57 floors are shorter than 200m. A 47 floor office building would probably be 200m+ but that's not a given either. 

You'll need to get an actual roof/spire height in m/ft to be sure. Till then it's just guess work.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

isaidso said:


> Not necessarily. It depends on whether a building is office or residential. Lots of buildings 57 floors are shorter than 200m. A 47 floor office building would probably be 200m+ but that's not a given either.
> 
> You'll need to get an actual roof/spire height in m/ft to be sure. Till then it's just guess work.


I agree but there are also towers 45floors lower than 47floors which would reach 200m.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I agree but there are also towers 45floors lower than 47floors which would reach 200m.


Agree. It really just re-enforces the need the official height data in metres. Counting by floors just doesn't cut it.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Hong Kong*, New York 70
Shenzhen 64
Shanghai 48
Dubai 46
Tianjin 38
Manila 34* 
Chongqing 33
Singapore 31
Guangzhou 26
Chicago 24
Chengdu 23
Nanning 22
Toronto 20
London 15*
Houston, Moscow 14
Los Angeles, Melbourne 11
Atlanta, Sydney 9
Frankfurt 8
Dallas, Istanbul, Luizhou, Mexico City 7
Brisbane, Philadelphia 5
Calgary, Madrid, Seattle, San Francisco 4
Baku, Perth 3
Gold Coast, Milan, Monterrey, Paris, Warsaw 2
Benidorm, Guadalajara, Kiev, Montreal, Turin, Vienna 1


* (lots of towers with actual heights unknown included in this number)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

you are right but no need to highlight Manila. I think its just like China lacking official height records...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd rather highlight all data that's not necessarily accurate than none. Which ones should I add? Are there any Chinese cities that have solid data or do they all suffer from integrity issues? Hong Kong, Nanning, Chengdu, and London have suspicious heights listed as '200m' do I'll add them.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

KlausDiggy said:


> *Status- Built, T/O*
> 
> 1. One Canada Square- 235m
> 2. Heron Tower - 230m
> ...


25 Canada Square and 8 Canada Square are both 199.5m so London's number is 15. The last 4 on your Prep list: what source did you use?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

isaidso said:


> I'd rather highlight all data that's not necessarily accurate than none. Which ones should I add? Are there any Chinese cities that have solid data or do they all suffer from integrity issues? Hong Kong, Nanning, Chengdu, and London have suspicious heights listed as '200m' do I'll add them.


The problem is that some of this towers are downgraded either by actual render design or height. That could explain why they dont have official heights in feet or meterhno:. I have asked some forumers whoever has information on the official height but nobody could give some but only the #of floors.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

isaidso said:


> 25 Canada Square and 8 Canada Square are both 199.5m so London's number is 15. The last 4 on your Prep list: what source did you use?


this one...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688692


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Good site, but there's no height listed for Wood Wharf. The Goodsyard 2x200m seems like a rounding done by an individual rather than an actual height while the SSC thread says 'Up to 160m'. 

One Nine Elms? 200m is listed by the SSC thread starter, but are British forum members sticklers for getting the exact height right, or do they round up/approximate? British developers surely list the exact height when they apply to have their proposals approved. They could all be spot on those numbers you listed, but you can appreciate why they arouse suspicion.


----------



## serhat (Oct 18, 2009)

Izmir
Mistral Towers 225 m U/C
Point Bornova AVM & Rezidans 200 m U/C
Folkart Towers 1 200 m U/C
Folkart Towers 2 200 m U/C


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

isaidso said:


> ...
> Chengdu 23*
> Nanning 22*
> ...
> * (lots of towers with actual heights _unknown_ included in this number)


Every single 200+ building in Nanning and Chengdu in this list has a thread in skyscraper sub-forum so they have to comply to strict zorg's, other mod's and my personal rules, they must have a source providing height.. don't know about other cities, but the height of buildings in these cities are _known_, there are quite few towers with unknown heights I haven't included


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks, I'll remove the astericks.


----------



## hoodycn (Dec 9, 2013)

Some updates for Chongqing

Bank of China Tower & Chongqing Rural Commercial Bank Financial Building→T/O









and missed: Zesheng Shigui Twin Stars | 210m x2









SML Center R2 | 202m(The tower in the middle)


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

hoodycn said:


> and missed: Zesheng Shigui Twin Stars | 210m x2


Do we have a thread for this tower in SSC? Or gaoloumi?


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

isaidso said:


> Hong Kong*, New York 70
> Shenzhen 64
> Shanghai 48
> Dubai 46
> ...


New update for Shenzhen. Shenzhen's now got 65 buildings thanks to an addition of this new tower (the smaller among the two tower in the project)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1042859


----------



## serhat (Oct 18, 2009)

Izmir
Mistral Towers 225 m U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1271363
Point Bornova AVM & Rezidans 200 m U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1492893&page=10
Folkart Towers 1 200 m U/C
Folkart Towers 2 200 m U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1139153&page=93


----------



## CarlosNJ (Feb 12, 2014)

In Mexico City have 3 buildings over 200m right now, under construction have 5 buildings, and have 2 projects


----------



## hoodycn (Dec 9, 2013)

Faisal Shourov said:


> Do we have a thread for this tower in SSC? Or gaoloumi?


http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=126152


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

hoodycn said:


> http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=126152


Thanks a lot for your contribution. but SSC mods have disapproved the thread...we need official sources stating the height


----------



## Mehome (Dec 24, 2010)

*J A KA RT A*

*T/O | U/C | Prep*

JAKARTA | Pakubuwono Signature | 250m | 820ft | 50 fl | T/O
JAKARTA | Sahid Sudirman Center | 258m | 846ft | 52 fl | U/C 
JAKARTA | Ciputra World Jakarta | 265m | +52 fl | +210m | 52 fl | +210m | 52 fl | T/O
JAKARTA | International Financial Center | 215m | 48 fl | 200m+ | 38 fl | U/C 
JAKARTA | Chase Tower | 200m+ | 47 fl | U/C
JAKARTA | Telkom Landmark Tower | 219m | 48 fl | 20 fl | U/C
JAKARTA | Domaine | 230m | 208m | 55 fl | 51 fl | U/C
JAKARTA | Waldorf Astoria Hotel | 200m+ | 48 fl | 25 fl | U/C
JAKARTA | St. Regis Hotel-Residences and Office | 218m | 48 fl | 20 fl | U/C 
JAKARTA | St. Moritz Tower | 275m | 65 fl | U/C
JAKARTA | The Tower | 211m | 694ft | 50 fl | U/C
JAKARTA | District 8 | 280m/60 fl | 44 fl | 26 fl | 40 fl | +200m/49 fl x 2 | 34 fl | Prep
JAKARTA | Menara Astra | 260m | 47 fl | Prep
JAKARTA | World Capital Tower | 250m | 48 fl | U/C
JAKARTA | Sequis Tower | 210m | 39 fl | U/C
JAKARTA | Jakarta News Center | Mixed Used | 4 Towers | 16 Fl | 18 Fl | 22 Fl | +210m/55 Fl | U/C

Total : 22

*COMPLETED*

The Plaza | Jakarta | Office | 205m | 42 floors + 5 basements
Kempinski Private Residence | Jakarta | Apartment| 215m | 58 floors
Equity Tower | Jakarta | Office | 220 m
Denpasar Residence | Jakarta | Apartment | 2x218m | 2x58 floors
Wisma 46 | Jakarta | Office | 51 floors | 262 m
Bakrie Tower l Jakarta l 216m l 50fl
The City Center | Jakarta | Office | 208m | 46 floors
The Keraton Residence | Jakarta | Apartement | 210m | 48 floors + 5 basements
Sudirman Place (The Pinnacle) | JAKARTA | 213m | 52fl
The Ritz-Carlton Jakarta | Hotel | Twin Tower | 48 floor | 212m
The Peak, Tower 1 and 2 | Jakarta | Residential | Twin Tower | 55 floor | 218.5m
Residence 8 at Senopati | JAKARTA | 205mx2 | 51flx2
Menara BCA l JAKARTA l Office l 56 floors l 230m
The Energy | Jakarta | Office | 43 floor + 5 basements | 217 m

Total : 18

*T/O, U/C, Prep + existing building = 40*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Hong Kong*, New York 70
Shenzhen 65
Shanghai 48
Dubai 46
Jakarta 40
Tianjin 38
Manila 34* 
Chongqing 33
Singapore 31
Guangzhou 26
Chicago 24
Chengdu 23
Nanning 22
Toronto 20
London 15*
Houston, Moscow 14
Los Angeles, Melbourne 11
Atlanta, Sydney 9
Frankfurt 8
Dallas, Istanbul, Luizhou, Mexico City 7
Brisbane, Philadelphia 5
Calgary, Izmir, Madrid, Seattle, San Francisco 4
Baku, Perth 3
Gold Coast, Milan, Monterrey, Paris, Warsaw 2
Benidorm, Guadalajara, Kiev, Montreal, Turin, Vienna 1


* (lots of towers with actual heights unknown included in this number)


----------



## bbcwallander (Mar 22, 2013)

isaidso said:


> Good site, but there's no height listed for Wood Wharf. The Goodsyard 2x200m seems like a rounding done by an individual rather than an actual height while the SSC thread says 'Up to 160m'.
> 
> One Nine Elms? 200m is listed by the SSC thread starter, but are British forum members sticklers for getting the exact height right, or do they round up/approximate? British developers surely list the exact height when they apply to have their proposals approved. They could all be spot on those numbers you listed, but you can appreciate why they arouse suspicion.


Both 7 and 25 Canada Square in Canary Wharf are 200m each, check out Foster and Partners website http://www.fosterandpartners.com if you require a source.

One Nine Elms is 203.9 metres - official render with height found here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112521645#post112521645

There is 1 tower in Wood Wharf confirmed at 210.45 facing the South Quay - official render with height found here - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112368804#post112368804

You are correct about Goodsyard though, heights not yet officially confirmed.

There is nothing arousing suspicion here other than your persistent anti-London protestations. Please redact the '* lots of towers with unknown heights' annotation, this is simply not the case, there are 2 not officially confirmed, hardly lots.


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

isaidso said:


> Hong Kong*, New York 70
> Shenzhen 65
> Shanghai 48
> Dubai 46
> ...


DELETE


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

bbcwallander said:


> Both 7 and 25 Canada Square in Canary Wharf are 200m each, check out Foster and Partners website http://www.fosterandpartners.com if you require a source.


25 & 8 Canada Square are both 199.5m. They've rounded it up to 200m. I'm not sure about 7.


----------



## hoodycn (Dec 9, 2013)

Faisal Shourov said:


> Thanks a lot for your contribution. but SSC mods have disapproved the thread...we need official sources stating the height


OK，give me some time to find some sources...
and another UC tower missed: ASE center R3, 235m 69fl
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=381429


----------



## bbcwallander (Mar 22, 2013)

isaidso said:


> 25 & 8 Canada Square are both 199.5m. They've rounded it up to 200m. I'm not sure about 7.


Where is your source for this?

Fosters and Partners (the architect!) state 200m.

Or do you just decide for yourself?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Yes and they rounded it up to 200m in their press releases. They weren't trying to deceive anyone; they were just simplifying things. 



bbcwallander said:


> Or do you just decide for yourself?


Good grief. :hammer:

Google '8 Canada Square 25 Canada Square 199.5m'

The search comes back with over a page of results. Here, I'll pick one for you: http://adrianhibbert.com/hsbc-world-headquarters-at-8-canada-square-in-london/


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*Tel Aviv - Yafo & metropolitan area *

Built

1-Moshe Aviv Tower (City Gate) Ramat Gan Diamond Exchange District 2001 Office, Residential 244 m (771 ft) 68 

U/C

1- TEL AVIV | Tozeret Ha'aretz by Ron Arad | 285m | 935ft | 72fl |U/C

2- TEL AVIV | Sarona Azrieli Tower | 230m | 754ft | 57 fl | U/C 
3-4- TEL AVIV | Midtown | 2x50 fl | 210m | U/C

5- RAMAT GAN | Sapir Tower | 205 m | 52 FL | .
6- RAMAT GAN | Azorim Elite | 60 Fl | U/C 
7- Givatayim | Shachar Tower | 200 m | 53 FL | U/C

approved/prep

1-2- TEL AVIV| Keren HaKirya Towers |280m| 80 FL + 50 FL | Prop 

3-4-5-Tel-Aviv 2000 compound| |290m| 80 FL + 2X55 FL | Prop 
6-7-8-RAMAT GAN | New Diamond Exchange Towers | 76fl + 55fl +52fl | Appd
9- TEL AVIV | Nitsba-Egged Tower | 64 fl |250m | Appd

10- Givatayim | Eurocom Tower | 240 m | 70 FL | Appd
11- Tel Aviv |South kirya tower | 220 m | 722 ft.

12- Givatayim | Hi Tower | 200m | 60 FL | Appd
13- TEL AVIV -| Azriely Center 4th tower (Yediot Tower) | 255m | 836ft | Appd
14-15-16- TEL AVIV| Tara Towers | 3x -55 fl 220m| Appd
17-TEL AVIV| park tzameret tower| 50fl 200m| Appd

18- TEL AVIV|Renault tower | 51 fl | 203 m 666 ft.
19- TEL AVIV | Maariv Tower | 50 fl | 200m | prop
20 -21-22-23-24- Herzliya |4 towers X 60 fl 

total 32 towers 200m -299.9 m


----------



## bbcwallander (Mar 22, 2013)

isaidso said:


> ^^ Yes and they rounded it up to 200m in their press releases. They weren't trying to deceive anyone; they were just simplifying things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is somebodies home made website!

Why ask for a source if you are going to accept a home made website??

Both towers were deigned by Foster & Partners, so go there and you will see 200m. This is the official source, the actual architects website!

Please don't use speculative sources such as home made sites, these are inaccurate!


----------



## Martin H Unzon (Sep 20, 2005)

Panama (Panama)
21 Built, 0 T/O , 3 U/C , 1 Prep 
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=63441892
Santiago (Chile)
1 built, 0 T/O, 0 U/C, 0 Prep
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=63442107
Valencia (Venezuela)
0 built, 0 T/O , 1 U/C , 0 Prep
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=63442143
Caracas (Venezuela)
2 built, 0 T/O, 0 U/C , 0 Prep
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=63442150
Balneario Camboriu (Brazil)
0 built, 0 T/O, 1 U/C , 1 Prep
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=63442159
Lima (Peru)
0 built , 0 T/O, 0 U/C, 2 Prep
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=63442189


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

hoodycn said:


> OK，give me some time to find some sources...
> and *another UC tower missed: ASE center R3, 235m 69fl*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=381429


thread title says it's proposed, not u/c or prep


----------



## univer (Oct 25, 2012)

Old list of few month ago , but added U/C and Prep...



univer said:


> ^^*Goyang : 8 Completed*
> 1. Tanhyun Doosan We've the Zenith 105 230m
> Tanhyun Doosan We've the Zenith 104 224m
> Tanhyun Doosan We've the Zenith 102	215m
> ...





univer said:


> *Hanoi : 4 *
> 
> 1.Vietinbank Tower B 250m U/C
> 2.Hanoi Lotte Center 267m T/O
> ...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

bbcwallander said:


> That is somebodies home made website!


I suppose you're going to argue that the other page of sites saying the same thing are all home made websites too? Most buildings ending in a nice round number aren't the height they're listed at: they're a bit over or a bit under. It's a bit naive to think that they're all 200m right on the dot. The reality is they're not. :|


----------



## bbcwallander (Mar 22, 2013)

isaidso said:


> I suppose you're going to argue that the other page of sites saying the same thing are all home made websites too? Most buildings ending in a nice round number aren't the height they're listed at: they're a bit over or a bit under. It's a bit naive to think that they're all 200m right on the dot. The reality is they're not. :|


Are you going to take all buildings off the list that are labelled 200m then, on the assumption that they have been rounded up?

Or just London?

The fact is, the only official source says 200m.

What is the problem here?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

renshapratama said:


> so sad when people can't read the thread title properly :nuts:


It's frustrating, but there's always the possibility that some of these forum members are very young (under 8 years old). I suppose we just have to assume that's the case. :dunno:


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

isaidso said:


> It's frustrating, but there's always the possibility that some of these forum members are very young (under 8 years old). I suppose we just have to assume that's the case. :dunno:


:lol: I gave up explaining the purpose of the thread to forumers who don't bother to read the title before commenting. They wouldn't understand anyway

BTW, update for Shenzhen



Faisal Shourov said:


> *Shenzhen*
> 
> *Status- Built, T/O*
> 
> ...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks like we have a new #1. I'll edit above rather than re-post it. 

On another note, it's a bit deflating watching Toronto go through the biggest boom in Canada's history only to tread water... maybe even drop down a few places. I suppose we should take some consolation in that we're on the verge of being #2 outside of Asia. Still though! :nuts:

Outside Asia

New York 70
Panama City 25
Chicago 24
Toronto 21
Houston, Moscow 14
Melbourne 12
Istanbul, Los Angeles 11
Atlanta, Sydney 9
London 8
Brisbane, Dallas, Mexico City 7
Balneario Camboriu, Frankfurt, Philadelphia 5
Calgary, Izmir, Madrid, Seattle, San Francisco 4
Perth 3
Caracas, Gold Coast, Lima, Milan, Monterrey, Paris, Tel Aviv, Warsaw 2
Benidorm, Guadalajara, Kiev, Montreal, Santiago, Turin, Valencia, Vienna 1


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

^^ Wow to Panama City, didn't realise they had so many 200m+ skyscrapers!


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry, but Frankfurt has only 5 towers built.

The others are proposed.


Please modify.


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)

Outside of Asia, New York is in a league of its own. :master:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

I didn't see Mumbai in the above list. 

Incase anyone is interested, Mumbai's list of 200-299m can be generated from here - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3615 :cheers:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*NOIDA*

Brys Buzz | 292m | 81fl | U/C
North Eye | 255m | 66 fl | U/C
Leela Palace Hotel | 55fl | U/C

W Hotel | 288m | 63fl | Prep
St.Regis Hotel | 220m | 46fl | Prep
Oh My God | 43 fl | 200m | Prep
La Premiere | ?? | 200m+ | Prep

Total - 7


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Pals_RGB said:


> *NOIDA*
> 
> Brys Buzz | 292m | 81fl | U/C
> North Eye | 255m | 66 fl | U/C
> ...


I can't Believe that theres a building named "oh my god" :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

hunser said:


> Outside of Asia, New York is in a league of its own. :master:


New York should be way out in front. It's the primary city of a developed nation of 320 million people. There's also 20 million people in metro New York.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Union Man said:


> ^^ Wow to Panama City, didn't realise they had so many 200m+ skyscrapers!


It's the most impressive one on that list imo. The Panama City skyline suffers from low quality, few office buildings, and the fact that it's in central America. I have to admit I didn't know they had a good skyline till I joined SSC. It was a pleasant surprise for me.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

brickellresidence said:


> I can't Believe that theres a building named "oh my god" :lol::lol::lol::lol:


I know ...hehe ..my brother is Managing director of the company .....there's a story behind this name though...


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

isaidso, Istanbul is in your lists twice


----------



## Yohja (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey isaidso, small correction, and it won't matter much in all likelihood, but Montréal should have 2 buildings:

Le 1250 Boulevard René-Lévesque | 226m
Le 1000 de la Gauchetière | 205m


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Yohja:* It depends on whether we're counting spires or not. I'm assuming not. 1250 Boulevard René-Lévesque is 199m with a 31m spire on top of it. I don't think it counts. The lone listing for Montreal is for 1000 de la Gauchetière. Unfortunately for Montreal I doubt we'll see the number of 200m+ buildings rise due to severe height restrictions. It's why there are so many towers just under 200m and the skyline is developing a 'table top' appearance. 

It's too bad considering that Montreal was once one of the big skyline cities. In 1962 Montreal had taller buildings than Chicago if you can believe it.

*Erhan:* Thanks, I'll edit above.


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

isaidso said:


> *Yohja:* It depends on whether we're counting spires or not. I'm assuming not. 1250 Boulevard René-Lévesque is 199m with a 31m spire on top of it. I don't think it counts. The lone listing for Montreal is for 1000 de la Gauchetière. Unfortunately for Montreal I doubt we'll see the number of 200m+ buildings rise due to severe height restrictions. It's why there are so many towers just under 200m and the skyline is developing a 'table top' appearance.
> 
> It's too bad considering that Montreal was once one of the big skyline cities. In 1962 Montreal had taller buildings than Chicago if you can believe it.
> 
> *Erhan:* Thanks, I'll edit above.


I thought the consensus was that a spire is an integral part of a building? :dunno:

Whilst an antenna is not. But that's just my thought.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't think there is consensus on that issue at all. Some include them, some do not. I don't think it gives an accurate account of how tall a building actually is so I almost always go with roof height. Btw, for Montreal I should have said 'antenna' not 'spire'. 1250 Boulevard René-Lévesque has a 31m antennae on top.

I suppose most of the entries on here include spires though.


----------



## Yohja (Feb 22, 2014)

My bad, I was under the impression that it was indeed a spire, as denoted by CTBUH and Skyscraperpage; never knew it was an antenna.


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

isaidso said:


> Moscow 14


Moscow-15 If we consider supertalls and 10 if no consider.

1 OKO South ( U/C Now ~ 345m after completed 352m)
2 Mercury (Com. 339m)
3 Eurasia (T/O 309m)
4 Federation East (U/C now ~ 320m after completed 373m)
5 CoC Moscow (Com. 302m)
6 Naberezhnaya Tower C (Com. 268m)
7 Triumph-Palace (Com. 264m)
8 CoC SpB (Com. 257m)
9 Evolution (T/O after installing crown 255m)
10 OKO North (T/O 245m)
11 Federation West (Com. 242m)
12 MSU main building (Com. 240m)
13 Imperia (Com. 239m)
14 Mosfilm tower 1 (Com 213m)
15 Hotel Ukraina (Com 206m)
PS +Yekaterinburg-1 200+ (Iset, TO 209m)


add: I understand that you think of a skyscraper under construction. In Moscow there are 4. 10(com or TO) + 4 = 14
PS Yekaterinburg 1(com or TO)+2(UC)=3


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Calgary*

*Status- Built, T/O*

1. The Bow: 236m
2. Suncor: 215m
3. Eighth Avenue Place: 212m

*Status- U/C*

1. Brookfield Place: 247m

*Status- Prep*

1. Telus Sky: 221m


*Total:* 5


----------



## chestersim (Nov 8, 2013)

please change Manila to *41*. ive edited my earlier post to include completed projects that are not included in the list. the lack of supertall in Manila is compensated by numerous 200-299.9m towers. this maybe due to height restriction around Makati.

where is bangkok? anyone from thailand to compile a list?


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Please add Kolkata to the list: one 245 m tower U/C

 
10336728_4238650662168_4760521695681582527_n by rajuisrisi, on Flickr


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

isaidso said:


> According to SSP, Kiev has 1001 buildings over 44m built. Over 100m, Kiev only has 32 such buildings. Over 200m, Kiev has 0. He's only correct if you consider a 44m building a high rise.


Thx for explaining bro, so it's true.. kay: :cheers:


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

isaidso said:


> Shenzhen 72
> Hong Kong*, New York 70
> Shanghai 48
> Dubai 46
> ...



Shenzhen @ 73 now :cheers: 
Longpark Grand Sights Hotel: 220m, Prep

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746111


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

^^83 now since the whole Liuxiandong masterplan is now site preperation.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Gawd, Shenzhen is hard to keep up with. Looks like they'll be the first to 100.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Shenzhen 83
Hong Kong*, New York 70
Shanghai 48
Dubai, Jakarta 46
Manila 41
Kuala Lumpur 40*
Tianjin 38 
Chongqing 33
___________________________________________________________________ *TOP 10*

Singapore 31
Guangzhou 26
Panama City, Tokyo 25
Chicago 24
Chengdu 23
Nanning 22
Toronto 21
Beijing, Seoul, Shenyang 18
Nanchang 15
Busan, Houston, Moscow 14
Melbourne 12
Istanbul, Los Angeles 11
Atlanta, Sydney 9
Goyang, London 8
Brisbane, Dallas, Incheon, Luizhou, Mexico City, Noida 7
Mecca 6
Balneario Camboriu, Calgary, Frankfurt, Miami, Philadelphia 5
Hanoi, Hwaseong, Izmir, Madrid, Seattle, San Francisco 4
Baku, Johor Bahru*, Perth, Yekaterinburg 3
Caracas, Gold Coast, Lima, Milan, Monterrey, Paris, Tel Aviv, Ulsan, Warsaw 2
Benidorm, Guadalajara, Kiev, Kolkata, Montreal, Penang, Santiago, Turin, Valencia, Vienna 1


* (lots of towers with actual heights unknown included in this number)


----------



## Mehome (Dec 24, 2010)

Mehome said:


> *J A KA RT A*
> 
> *T/O | U/C | Prep*
> 
> ...





ERONN said:


> update..
> 
> *T/O | U/C | Prep*
> PCPD Tower | 211m | 42 fl | Prep
> ...


Jakarta gets another 200+m from Kompas Tower | 226 Meter | U/C

*Total : 46*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll edit above. Thanks.


----------



## Y.archbog (Nov 15, 2013)

What are the two skyscrapers lima ?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

You'll have to go through the thread to find the answer. I just compiled what people posted.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*.:Osaka, Japan:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Osaka World Trade Center, 256m
2. The Kitahama, 209m
3. X-Tower Osaka Bay, 200m
4. ORC 200, 200m
_*-Preparation*_
5. Nakanoshima Festival Tower West, 200m

*.:Kawasaki, Japan:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Park City Musashi Kosugi MidSky Tower, 204m

*.:Yokohama, Japan:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Yokohama Landmark Tower, 296m

*.:Nagoya, Japan:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Midland Square, 247m
2. JR Central Towers Office, 245m
3. JR Central Towers Hotel, 226m
_*-Under construction*_
4. Nagoya Station New Building, 211m

_*.:Izumisano, Japan:.

-Completed/Topped out*_
1. Rinku Gate Tower, 256m

_*.:Hamamatsu, Japan:.

-Completed/Topped out*_
1. Act Tower, 213m


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*.:Masan, South Korea:.

-Under construction*
1. Metro City Phase 2 Tower 1, 217m
2. Metro City Phase 2 Tower 2, 207m
3. Metro City Phase 2 Tower 3, 200m

*.:Jeju City, South Korea:.

-Under construction*
1. Jeju Dream Tower 1, 219m
2. Jeju Dream Tower 2, 214m


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*.:Buenos Aires, Argentina:.

-Under construction*
1. Torre Alvear Puerto Madero, 235m

*.:Johannesburg, South Africa:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Carlton Centre, 225m

*.:Kuwait City, Kuwait:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Crystal Tower, 250m
2. Central Bank of Kuwait, 240m
3. United Tower, 240m
4. al-Tijaria Tower, 218m
*-Under comstruction*
5. KIA Tower, 220m

*.:Manama, Bahrain:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Four Seasons Hotel & Residences, 270m
2. Dual Tower 1, 260m
3. Dual Tower 2, 260m
4. Bahrain World Trade Center Tower 1, 240m
5. Bahrain World Trade Center Tower 2, 240m
6. Cooperation Investment House, 235m

*.:Riyadh, Saudi Arabia:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. al-Faisaliah Center, 267m
2. Tamkeen Tower, 265m
3. al-Jahwarah Tower, 224m
*-Under construction*
4. GCC Bank Headquarters, 240m
5. al-Majdoul Tower, 230m
6. Tadawul Headquarters, 200m

*.:Jeddah, Saudi Arabia:.

-Under construction*
1. Kempinski Hotel Jeddah, 260m
2. West Tower at Headquarters Business Park, 225m
3. Golden Tower, 219m

For *Mecca* add two other towers:
1. Jabal Omar Project Twin Tower 1, 210m
2. Jabal Omar Project Twin Tower 2, 210m

*.: Doha, Qatar:

-Completed/Topped out*
1. al Fardan Residences, 253m
2. Palm Tower 1, 246m
3. Palm Tower 2, 246m
4. Qatar World Trade Center, 241m
5. Doha Tower, 238m
6. QP District Tower, 235m
7. al-Faisal Tower, 227m
8. Doha InterContinental Hotel the City, 214m
9. Navigation Tower, 209m
10. Qatar International Islamic Bank, 200m
11. al-Baker Executive Tower West, 200m
12. Rotana Hotel, 200m
_*-Under construction*_
13. Darwish Tower, 220m
_*-Preparation*_
14. Rabban Suites, 206m


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Hanoi Lotte tower is 272m high. It's the second tall tower in Vietnam and was built by Korea group too. This has just opened in this month.








http://k14.vcmedia.vn/thumb_w/600/M...H6ccc/Image/2014/09/DSC_0884_resize-07898.JPG









http://k14.vcmedia.vn/thumb_w/600/M...H6ccc/Image/2014/09/DSC_0891_resize-07898.JPG

Grand opening on September 2nd in Hanoi









http://k14.vcmedia.vn/thumb_w/600/M...age/2014/09/20140902154548_IMG_0999-302dd.JPG










http://k14.vcmedia.vn/thumb_w/600/M...H6ccc/Image/2014/09/DSC_0902_resize-07898.JPG









http://k14.vcmedia.vn/thumb_w/600/M...H6ccc/Image/2014/09/DSC_0912_resize-07898.JPG









http://k14.vcmedia.vn/thumb_w/600/TUcCKsDLlXNsjUG7RZV5C4G4GPDR4i/Image/2014/09/unnamed-242b5.jpg









http://image.xahoi.com.vn/resize_580x1100/news/2014/07/31/toa-thap-lotte-hanoi-316.jpg

The tallest tower in Vietnam is Kengnam Landmark tower in Hanoi and was built by another Korea group too.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*.:Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Bitexco Financial Tower, 262m
*-Under construction*
2. The One Ho Chi Minh City Tower I, 240m
3. The One Ho Chi Minh City Tower II, 218m
4. Vietcombank Tower, 206m
*-Preparation*
5. SJC Tower, 200m

*.:Macau, China:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Hotel & Casino Grand Lisboa, 261m
2. the Venetian, 225m
3. Le Royal Arc, 217m

*.:Bogotá, Colombia:.

-Under Construction*
1. BD Bacatá Torre I, 260m
2. BD Bacatá Torre II, 200m

*.:Taipei, Taiwan:.

-Completed/Topped Out*
1. Shin Kong Life Tower, 244m
2. Cathay Life Xinyi A3, 212m
3. Farglory Financial Center, 208m
4. Far Eastern Banqiao Shopping Center, 207m
*-Under Construction*
5. Nan Shan Plaza, 274m

*.:Kaohsiung, Taiwan:.

-Completed/Topped Out*
1. Changgu World Trade Center, 222m

*.:Karachi, Pakistan:.

-Under Construction*
1. Bahria Icon Tower I, 268m

*.:Erbil, Iraq:.

-Under Construction*
1. Naza Tower, 275m

*.:Mashhad, Iran:.

-Under Construction*
1. Padide Shandiz, 250m

*.:Abyek, Iran:.

-Under construction*
1. Caspian, 230m

*.:Kazan, Russia:.

-Preparation*
1. Kazan Rivier Tower, 200m


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Shenzhen 83
Hong Kong*, New York 70
Shanghai 48
Dubai, Jakarta 46
Manila 41
Kuala Lumpur 40*
Tianjin 38 
Chongqing 33
___________________________________________________________________ *TOP 10*

Singapore 31
Guangzhou 26
Panama City, Tokyo 25
Chicago 24
Chengdu 23
Nanning 22
Toronto 21
Beijing, Seoul, Shenyang 18
Nanchang 15
Busan, Doha, Houston, Moscow 14
Melbourne 12
Istanbul, Los Angeles 11
Atlanta, Sydney 9
Goyang, London, Mecca 8
Brisbane, Dallas, Incheon, Luizhou, Mexico City, Noida 7
Manama, Riyadh 6

Balneario Camboriu, Calgary, Frankfurt, Ho Chi Minh City, Kuwait City, Miami, Osaka, Philadelphia, Taipei 5

Hanoi, Hwaseong, Izmir, Madrid, Nagoya, Seattle, San Francisco 4

Baku, Johor Bahru*, Jeddah, Macau, Masan, Perth, Yekaterinburg 3

Bogota, Caracas, Gold Coast, Jeju City, Lima, Milan, Monterrey, Paris, Tel Aviv, Ulsan, Warsaw 2

Abyek, Benidorm, Buenos Aires, Erbil, Guadalajara, Hanamatsu, Hanoi, Izumisano, Johannesburg, Kaohsiung, Karachi, Kawasaki, Kazan, Kiev, Kolkata, Mashhad, Montreal, Penang, Santiago, Turin, Valencia, Vienna, Yokohama 1


* (lots of towers with actual heights unknown included in this number)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

Please added *Surabaya* in the list with total *2* tower U/C. 

1. Tunjungan Plaza 5 >> 50fl I 200m
2. Tunjungan Plaza 6 >> 52fl I 215m

Link >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1407386&page=59

And here the progress. :cheers:



nidjiholic said:


> 19-08-2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*.:Atlantic City, United States:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Revel Entertainment Resort North Tower, 216m

*.:Austin, United States:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. The Austonian, 208m

*.:Cleveland, United States:.

-Completed/Topped out:.*
1. Key Tower, 287m
2. Terminal Tower, 235m
3. 200 Public Square, 201m

*.:Boston, United States:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. John Hancock Tower, 241m
2. Prudential Tower, 228m


*.:Oklahoma City, United States:.

-Completed/Topped out:.*
1. Devon Energy Center, 257m

*.:Tulsa, United States:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. BOK Tower, 203m

*.:Mobile, United States:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. RSA Battle House Tower, 227m

*.:New Orleans, United States:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. One Shell Square, 213m
2. Place St. Charles, 201m

*.:Cincinnati, United States:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Great American Tower, 203m

*.enver, United States:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Republic Plaza, 218m
2. 1801 California Street, 216m
3. Wells Fargo Center, 213m

*.:Minneapolis, United States:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. IDS Tower, 241m
2. Capella Tower, 237m
3. Wells Fargo Center, 236m
4. 33 South Sixth Avenue, 204m

*.etroit, United States:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Detroit Marriott at the Renaissance Center, 222m

*.:Indianapolis, United States:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Chase Tower, 247m

*.ittsburgh, United States:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. US Steel Tower, 256m
2. One Mellon Center, 221m

*.:Charlotte, United States:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Bank of America Corporate Center, 266m
2. Duke Energy Center, 240m
3. Hearst Tower, 201m


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*.:Huzhou, China:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. International Plaza Tower A, 288m
2. International Plaza Tower B, 288m

*.:Ürümqi, China:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Zhongtian International Mansion, 230m

*.:Hohhot, China:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Jinfeili Plaza, 200m

*.:Huizhou, China:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. R&F International Center, 206m
*-Under construction*
2. Kaisa Center, 288m
3. Huamao Tower, 200m

*.ongguan, China:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Dongguan TBA Building, 289m
2. Huanghe River Center Building, 230m
3. Jia Hua Grand Hotel Phase 2, 211m
*-Under comstruction*
4. International Financial Tower, 288m
5. Changan Finance Tower, 260m
*-Preparation*
6. Minying Tower 2, 260m

*.:Lanzhou, China:.

-Under construction*
1. Honglou Times Square, 266m
2. New Victory Hotel, 230m
3. Lanzhou Center, 229m
*-Preparation*
4. Lanzhou IBC, 291m
5. Jinmao Tower, 278m

*.:Qingdao, China:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Qingdao IFC, 249m
2. Qingdao ITC 1, 246m
3. Qingdao ITC 2, 246m
4. IMC Center, 240m
5. Farglory International Plaza, 223m
6. Parkson Plaza, 220m
7. Qingdao WTC Tower A, 200m
*-Under Construction*
8. Qingdao Excellence Century Center, 281m
9. Lianyungang Lu 66, 249m
10. Fortune Center, 242m
11. Jinshi International Plaza 1, 215m

*.:Jinan, China:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Provincial Cultural Center, 200m

*.:Vancouver, Canada:.

-Completed/Topped out*
1. Living Shangri-La, 201m


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

Invalidate username said:


> Need updates for Shenzhen guys?
> Built and T/O: 60
> Under-construction: 57
> Prep: 78
> ...


so there is 157, 200-299m skyscrapers in Shenzhen com,TO,uc or in prep+ a further 38 supertalls. Absolute insanity if all get built,Shenzhen would have more skyscrapers than the united states


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

isaidso said:


> New York 80
> Shenzhen 77
> Dubai 58
> Manila 54
> ...


So is that the full list? Bcoz I can name atleast two dozen cities which have a 200-299 m skyscraper and not featured in this list.


----------



## stop that (Jul 28, 2015)

In Europe alone there are a few cities that need to be added. Moscow, Istanbul, frankfurt and some others.
It's a big job for isaidso to do, so if your city is missing, post the information here, there are too many cities in the world for one person to go through every one and list them all


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Pals_RGB said:


> So is that the full list?


No, not even close to being a full list. It's a lot of work so just compiled the last 2 pages of posts thus far. 



stop that said:


> Frankfurt which you missed has five
> And Istanbul also has a fair few aswell


Thanks. Do you mind updating the list we've got up to this point? I've got my hands full today.


----------



## Xenoplas (Jun 28, 2014)

^^ I made those mentioned changes 

Shenzhen 157
New York 80
Dubai 58
Manila 54
Kuala Lumpur 52
Singapore, Tokyo 30
Chicago, Panama City 27
Toronto 23
Busan, Seoul 18
Abu Dhabi 15
Melbourne 14
London, Qingdao 11
Sydney 10
Mexico City 9
Johor Bahru, Goyang 8
Brisbane 7
Dongguan, Incheon, Osaka 6
Calgary, Frankfurt, Lanzhou 5
Boston, Daegu, Hwaseong, Madrid, Minneapolis, Monterrey, Nagoya 4
Charlotte, Cleveland, Denver, Huizhou, Milan, Perth, Penang, Ramat Gan, Tel Aviv 3
Bucheon, Gold Coast, Huzhou, Orleans, Paris, Pittsburgh, Vienna, Ulsan 2
Atlantic City, Astana, Austin, Beirut, Cheonan, Cincinnati, Detroit, Edmonton, Givatayim, Hamamatsu, Hohhot, Indianapolis, Jinan, Lyon, Mobile, Montreal, Oklahoma City, Tulsa, Turin, Urumqi, Vancouver, Vladivostok, Wroclaw 1


----------



## Invalidate username (Dec 29, 2014)

lowenmeister said:


> so there is 157, 200-299m skyscrapers in Shenzhen com,TO,uc or in prep+ a further 38 supertalls. Absolute insanity if all get built,Shenzhen would have more skyscrapers than the united states



My friend at the forum just gave me the update, it's 68 Built/TO now This is just crazy!


----------



## Reve Ahmad (Feb 5, 2015)

*LIST COMPLETE BUILDING 200-299 M (INDONESIA) *

JAKARTA by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad (Feb 5, 2015)

*ALL STATUS BUILDING 200-299 INDONESIA*

*No*	Building Name	* City	*Height (m)*
1	7Point8 Jakarta	298
2	Gama Tower Jakarta	288.6
3	Menara Astra Jakarta	270
4	Fortune Tower Jakarta	270
5	Treasury Tower Jakarta	264
6	Wisma 46 Jakarta	261.9
7	Revenue Towrer Jakarta	260
8	Sahid Sudirman Center Jakarta	258
9	Millennium Office Tower Jakarta	254
10	Raffles Hotel Jakarta	253.3
11	The Pakubuwono Signature Jakarta	252
12	Sinarmas MSIG Tower Jakarta	245
13	World Capital Tower Jakarta	244.3
14	Four Seasons Residences Jakarta	244
15	Sentra BDNI Tower B Jakarta	240.2
16	Bumiputera Tower Jakarta	230
17	Menara BCA Jakarta	230
18	Menara Kompas III Jakarta	226
19	Keraton at the Plaza Jakarta	225
20	Equity Tower Jakarta	220
21	Telkom Landmark Tower Jakarta	219
22	The Peak at Sudirman Jakarta	218.5
23	Capital Place Jakarta	218
24	The Energy Jakarta	217
25	Kempinski Residences Jakarta	215
26	Bakrie Tower Jakarta	214
27	IFC 2 Jakarta	213.2
28	The Pinnacle Jakarta	213
29	SSI Tower Jakarta	212.1
30	Ritz-Carlton  Jakarta	212
31	The Hundred Jakarta	212
32	The Tower Jakarta	211.8
33	Sequis Tower Jakarta	210
34	FWD Tower Jakarta	209.4
35	U-Residence Tower 2 Tangerang	209
36	Domaine Tower 1 Jakarta	209
37	Seaview Condominium @ Green Bay Pluit Tower J	Jakarta	208
38	Seaview Condominium @ Green Bay Pluit Tower K	Jakarta	208
39	Seaview Condominium @ Green Bay Pluit Tower L	Jakarta	208
40	Seaview Condominium @ Green Bay Pluit Tower M	Jakarta	208
41	The City Center @ Batavia City Jakarta	208
42	Ciputra World Residential Tower Jakarta	206.9
43	Eternity Apartment @ District 8 Jakarta	205
44	Infinity Apartment @ District 8 Jakarta	205
45	Denpasar Residence Kintamani Tower Jakarta	203.1
46	Denpasar Residence Ubud Tower Jakarta	203.1
47	Tunjungan Plaza 5 Surabaya	201
48	Podomoro City Deli Office Tower Medan	200
49	The Plaza Office Tower Jakarta	200


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

*update 2016*



Dean_14 said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR*​
> *Under construction*
> Midvalley Tower of Light 260m
> W Hotel 232m
> ...


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Update 2016

Johor Bahru



Dean_14 said:


> *JOHOR BAHRU*​*Under Construction*
> 1.Setia Sky 88 (55 x 2, 70 x 1)
> 2.Tri tower x 2 (55 x 2)
> 3.Capri Hotel (50 x 1)
> ...


----------



## Dean (Sep 11, 2002)

Melbourne is 16.

Melbourne has 10 completed and 6 U/C between 200-299m with 1 U/C over 300m. 

Currently U/C
Australia 108 - 317m
Aurora Melbourne Central - 269m
Victoria One - 246m
Swanston Central - 237m, Site Prep
Vision - 223m
Lighthouse Melbourne - 218m
EQ - 203m


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Moscow (12)*

1. Renaissance Moscow Towers 2 | 289m | U/C
2. Grand City Moscow | 283m | U/C
3. Naberezhnaya Tower C | 268m | Compl.
4. Triumph Palace | 264m | Compl.
5. Capital City (St. Petersburg) | 257m | Compl.
6. Evolution Tower | 246m | Compl.
7. Oko Tower 2 | 245m | Compl.
8. Federation Tower (Zapad) | 242m | Compl.
9. Lomonosov Uni. | 240m | Compl.
10. Imperia Tower | 239m | Compl.
11. House of Mosfilmuskaya 2 | 213m | Compl.
12. Radisson Royal Hotel | 206m | Compl.

Moscow metropolitan area (KRASNOGORSK)

1 Crocus City | 217m | U/C


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Xenoplas said:


> I made those mentioned changes


Thanks Xenoplas. It's not my thread but thought I'd take a stab at getting it going again. Maybe we can all chip in when we have time to do so.


----------



## Dio Tri (Feb 24, 2013)

Comp,TO,U/C,Prep 200-299m INDONESIA 2016

JAKARTA (48)
1. 7Point8 298m
2. Gama Tower 288.6m
3. Menara Astra 270m
4. Fortune Tower 270m
5. Treasury Tower 264m
6. Wisma 46 261.9m
7. Revenue Towrer 260m
8. Sahid Sudirman Center 258m
9. Millennium Office Tower 254m
10. Raffles Hotel 253.3m
11. The Pakubuwono Signature 252m
12. Sinarmas MSIG Tower 245m
13. World Capital Tower 244.3m
14. Four Seasons Residences 244m
15. Sentra BDNI Tower B 240.2m
16. Bumiputera Tower 230m
17. Menara BCA 230m
18. Domaine Tower 1 230m
19. Menara Kompas III 226m
20. Keraton at the Plaza 225m
21. Equity Tower 220m
22. Telkom Landmark Tower 219m
23. The Peak at Sudirman 218.5m
24. Capital Place 218m
25. The Energy 217m
26. Kempinski Residences 215m
27. Bakrie Tower 214m
28. IFC 213.2m
29. The Pinnacle 213m
30. SSI Tower 212.1m
31. Ritz-Carlton 212m
32. The Hundred 212m
33. The Tower 211.8m
34. Sequis Tower 210m
35. Jakarta news center 210 m
36. FWD Tower 209.4m
37. Seaview Condominium @ Green Bay Pluit Tower J 208m
38. Seaview Condominium @ Green Bay Pluit Tower K 208m
39. Seaview Condominium @ Green Bay Pluit Tower L 208m
40. Seaview Condominium @ Green Bay Pluit Tower M 208m
41. The City Center @ Batavia City 208m
42. Domaine Tower 2 208m
43. Ciputra World Residential Tower 206.9m
44. Eternity Apartment @ District 8 205m
45. Infinity Apartment @ District 8 205m
46. Denpasar Residence Kintamani Tower 203.1m
47. Denpasar Residence Ubud Tower 203.1m
48. The Plaza Office Tower 200m

SURABAYA (5)
1. Tunjungan Plaza 6 52F 215m
2. Tunjungan Plaza 5 50F 201m
3. Elitz Tower 50F 200m+
4. Luxe Tower 50F 200m+
5. Vie Loft 60F 200m+ 

MAKASSAR (2)
1. St. Moritz Tower 1 52F 215m
2. St. Moritz Tower 2 52F 215m

TANGERANG (1)
1. U-Residence Tower 2 59F 209m

MEDAN (1)
1. Podomoro City Deli Office Tower 200m


CMIIW :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Full Tokyo update

Completed/Topped Out
1. Toranomon Hills, 256m
2. MidTown Tower, 248m
3. Tokyo City Hall Tower 1, 243m
4. Sunshine 60, 240m
5. NTT DoCoMo Yoyogi Building, 240m
6. Roppongi Hills Mori Tower, 238m
7. Tokyo Opera City Tower, 234m
8. Shinjuku Park Tower, 233m
9. Shinjuku Mitsui Building, 225m
10. Shinjuku Center Building, 223m
11. St. Luke's Tower, 221m
12. Shiodome City Center, 216m
13. Dentsu Headquarters Building, 213m
14. Shinjuku Sumitomo Building, 210m
15. Shinjuku Nomura Building, 209m
16. Ark Hills Sengokuyama Mori Tower, 207m
17. Grand Tokyo North Tower, 205m
18. Grand Tokyo South Tower, 205m
19. Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower, 202m
20. Izumi Garden Tower, 201m
21. JP Tower, 200m
22. Sompo Post Head Office Building, 200m
23. Yomiuri Newspaper Tokyo Head Office Building, 200m

Under construction
24. Sumitomo Fudosan Roppongi Grand Tower, 249m
25. Shibuya Station New Station building East Tower, 230m
26. Urban Regeneration Step Up Project Takeshiba District, 210m
27. The Park House Nishishinjuku Tower 60, 209m
28. Akasaka Intercity AIR, 205m

Prep
29. Toranomon Hills Residential Tower, 220m
30. Hamamatsucho Station West Entrance Area Development, 200m
31. Otemachi 1-Chome 2 Block Redevelopment, 200m



I didn't count the 199.70m tall Otemachi Tower.


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

Dio Tri said:


> Comp,TO,U/C,Prep 200-299m INDONESIA 2016
> 
> JAKARTA (48)
> 1. 7Point8 298m
> ...


^^
*The Peak* and *Ritz Carlton* are *twin towers*..
Where are *Anandamaya, The ICON 2, Thamrin Nine 2, SOHO @ Podomoro City, Sampoerna Strategic Square, Mangku Luhur* ??


----------



## Xenoplas (Jun 28, 2014)

Added the new changes apart from indonesia since I don't really get what the right number is right now. I also didn't count those 7 69 floor towers of KL since there's neither a height nor did I find an actual source even mentioning the number of floors. feel free to post those here  the same with Johor Bahru - I won't count those with no height given for now.

Shenzhen 157
New York 80
Kuala Lumpur 64
Dubai 58
Manila 54
Tokyo 32 (Tokyo + Yokohama)
Singapore 30
Chicago, Panama City 27
Toronto 23
Busan, Seoul 18
Melbourne 16
Abu Dhabi 15
Moscow 13
London, Qingdao 11
Sydney 10
Mexico City 9
Johor Bahru, Goyang 8
Brisbane 7
Dongguan, Incheon, Osaka 6
Calgary, Frankfurt, Lanzhou 5
Boston, Daegu, Hwaseong, Madrid, Minneapolis, Monterrey, Nagoya 4
Charlotte, Cleveland, Denver, Huizhou, Milan, Perth, Penang, Ramat Gan, Tel Aviv 3
Bucheon, Gold Coast, Huzhou, Johor Bahru, Orleans, Paris, Pittsburgh, Vienna, Ulsan 2
Atlantic City, Astana, Austin, Beirut, Cheonan, Cincinnati, Detroit, Edmonton, Givatayim, Hamamatsu, Hohhot, Indianapolis, Jinan, Lyon, Mobile, Montreal, Oklahoma City, Tulsa, Turin, Urumqi, Vancouver, Vladivostok, Wroclaw 1


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

My tally list for *Dubai, UAE*. A total of 81 skyscrapers.

(I originally made this for a Chinese forum, please correct me if there are any errors)

db by Kwok Bobby, on Flickr


----------



## Citizen (Aug 4, 2004)

I am missing cities like Paris, Frankfurt...


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

you list some of the cities metro area together 

Manila & metro cities

Tokyo + Yokohama

Paris has La Défense 


same must be done for Tel Aviv and 40 + metro cities ( total 214 towers built + U.C)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tel_Aviv_Metropolitan_Area



Tel Aviv( 3) + Ramat - Gan (3) +Givaatayim (2) = 8 towers 200m-299.9m


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

Hebrewtext said:


> you list some of the cities metro area together
> 
> Manila & metro cities
> 
> ...


Agreed, so as for Jakarta >> Tangerang (at least has 4 200+m tall buildings) is also included in forming the Metropolitan Jakarta (JABODETABEK).


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Dito Roso said:


> Agreed, so as for Jakarta >> Tangerang (at least has 4 200+m tall buildings) is also included in forming the Metropolitan Jakarta (JABODETABEK).


That would also pose problem for Korea. Incheon, Goyang, Bucheon and Hwaseong are all satellite cities of Seoul, and they are part of the Seoul Capital Area. Incheon is fairly big (3m people), but Goyang, Bucheon and Hwaseong are <1m. Most of these cities are "satellite cities" rather than "suburbs", but it's hard to draw a line (especially for Bucheon, which isn't really separate from Seoul)


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Johannesburg, South African Republic*

*1. Carlton Centre | 223m*

*1 +200 buildings in Johannesburg.*


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Jinan, China

1. Greenland Puli Center | 293m
2. Gold Times Square | 216m
3. Jinan Center Financial City 2 | 202m
4. China Life Tower 1 | 200m
5. China Life Tower 2 | 200m
6. Provincial Cultural Center | 200m

7 +200m buildings in Jinan.*

----
*Nanning, China

1. Diwang ICC | 276m
2. Logan International Headuarters | 275m
3. Baoneng World Financial HQ 1 | 250m
4. Sankee Plaza | 231m
5. Tsingtao Haier Union Square 1 | 221m
6. Science and Technology Park HQ C3 | 220m
7. KWG International Finance Plaza | 220m
8. Park Lane Manor 5 | 220m
9. Park Lane Manor 6 | 220m
10. Nanhu Mingdu Plaza 1 | 218m
11. Liyuan Skyline City | 217m
12. Qingxiu Wanda Plaza Residential Tower 1 | 216m
13. Qingxiu Wanda Plaza Residential Tower 2 | 216m
14. Yuda Group Headquarters 1 | 210m
15. Greenland Center Tower #8 | 210m
16. Hangyang Sino Plaza 1 | 210m
17. Hangyang Sino Plaza 2 | 210m
18. Hangyang Sino Plaza 3 | 210m
19. Baoneng World Hotel | 200m
20. GIG International Financial Center | 200m
21. Qingxiu Wanda Plaza 5 | 200m
22. Qingxiu Wanda Plaza 6 | 200m
23. Qingxiu Wanda Plaza 1 | 200m
24. Qingxiu Wanda Plaza 2 | 200m
25. Qingxiu Wanda Plaza 3 | 200m
26. Fengcheng Apartments 1 | 200m
27. Fengcheng Apartments 2 | 200m

27 +200m buildings in Nanning.*

----
*Huizhou, China

1. Kaisa Center | 288m
2. Chengjieyi Center | 253m
3. Xinyue Tiandi | 248m
4. Kaisa Center Phase 3 | 220m

4 +200m buildings in Huizhou.*

----
*Foshan, China

1. Poly Business Center | 248m
2. Louvre International Furniture HQ | 236m
3. Global International Plaza | 208m
4. Baihua Plaza | 204m
5. Chancheng Greenland Center 1 | 200m
6. Chancheng Greenland Center 2 | 200m

6 +200m buildings in Foshan.*

----
*Nanchang, China

1. Central Financial Street | 272m
2. Hi-Tech Greenland Center | 268m
3. International Financial Center | 239m
4. Xindi Center Main Tower | 236m
5. Ligao International | 231m 
6. Yunzhong Tower 1 | 225m
7. Yunzhong Tower 2 | 225m
8. Wall Street Plaza | 225m
9. Kerry Center | 222m
10. AVIC International Plaza | 218m
12. Causeway Bay International Plaza | 218m
13. SINIC Center | 210m
14. Peace Hotel Tower B | 210m
15. CECIC Center | 208m
16. Lianfa Building | 202m
17. Central Spring | 200m*

*17 +200m buildings in Nanchang.*


----------



## Xenoplas (Jun 28, 2014)

Dito Roso said:


> Agreed, so as for Jakarta >> Tangerang (at least has 4 200+m tall buildings) is also included in forming the Metropolitan Jakarta (JABODETABEK).


I agree with you guys there. As I said before just post an accurate list with height, status,... of the buildings and I or whoever else will add those changes  In the case of korea I'd add those as well.


----------



## Xenoplas (Jun 28, 2014)

New changes. That second tower for Givaatayim hasn't been listed here yet. There's also no updated list for Jakarta yet and no list for Tangerang either. Just post those here and I'll add those changes. Thanks for all the new lists 

Shenzhen 157
Dubai 81
New York 80
Kuala Lumpur 64
Manila 54
Tokyo 32
Singapore 30
Chicago, Nanning, Panama City 27
Toronto 23
Busan, Seoul 18
Nanchang 17
Melbourne 16
Abu Dhabi 15
Moscow 13
London, Qingdao 11
Sydney 10
Mexico City 9
Johor Bahru, Goyang 8
Brisbane, Jinan, Tel Aviv 7
Dongguan, Foshan, Incheon, Osaka 6
Calgary, Frankfurt, Lanzhou 5
Boston, Daegu, Huizhou, Hwaseong, Madrid, Minneapolis, Monterrey, Nagoya 4
Charlotte, Cleveland, Denver, Huizhou, Milan, Perth, Penang, Bucheon, Gold Coast, Huzhou, Johor Bahru, Orleans, Paris, Pittsburgh, Vienna, Ulsan 2
Atlantic City, Astana, Austin, Beirut, Cheonan, Cincinnati, Detroit, Edmonton, Hamamatsu, Hohhot, Indianapolis, Johannesburg, Lyon, Mobile, Montreal, Oklahoma City, Tulsa, Turin, Urumqi, Vancouver, Vladivostok, Wroclaw 1


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Hangzhou, China

1. Hangzhou Centre Tower 1 | 293m
2. Bodi Center | 280m
3. Longda Tower 1 | 268m
4. Radisson Plaza Hotel Xiaoshan Tower A | 258m
5. Zhejiang Fortune Financial Centre West Tower | 258m
6. Raffles City Hangzhou Tower 1 | 250m
7. Raffles City Hangzhou Tower 2 | 250m
8. Hangzhou No. 2 Telecom Hub | 249m
9. Wanxiang City 1 | 230m
10. Zhejiang Television Center | 218m
11. New Century Grand Hangzhou | 218m
12. Sunyard Plaza | 213m
13. New World Lijing Tower | 206m
14. Wanyin International Tower 2 | 205m
15. Jumeirah Hangzhou Hotel | 200m
16. Wanxiang City 2 | 200m
17. Dicara Gold Hotel | 200m
18. Wanyin International Tower 3 | 200m

18 +200m buildings in Hangzhou.*

----
*Changzhou, China*

*1. Modern Media Center | 265m
2. Kaina Business Plaza | 228m
3. Yatai Fortune Center | 200m

3 +200m buildings in Changzhou. *

----
*Xi'an, China

1. Xian Global Trade Center | 299.8m
2. Greenland Center Tower 1 | 270m
3. Greenland Center Tower 2 | 270m
4. Xian Center | 230m
5. Shanxi Information Mansion | 228m
6. Yanchang Petroleum Research Center | 221m
7. Maike Business Center | 218m
8. Yongwei Times Square | 212m
9. Wynn IFC | 206m
10. SEG Plaza 1 | 200m
11. Kongwo Mukden Center 1 | 200m

11 +200m buildings in Xi'an. *

----
*Xiamen, China

1. Shimao Cross Strait Plaza 1 | 295m
2. Shimao Cross Strait Plaza 2 | 295m
3. Xinglin Bay Business Center | 262m
4. Dijing Park Tower 1 | 258m
5. Dijing Park Tower 2 | 258m
6. Dijing Park Tower 3 | 258m
7. C&D International Tower | 219m
8. Fortune Center | 218m
9. Lucheng Plaza Tower 1 | 217m
10. Xiamen International Centre Hotel | 216m
11. Strait Pearl Tower | 216m
12. Eton Xiamen Center North Tower | 210m
13. Haixi Jingu Plaza Tower 3 | 206m
14. Cross Strait Exchange Center Tower 1 | 204m
15. Cross Strait Exchange Center Tower 2 | 204m
16. AVIC Plaza | 202m
17. Zijin Mining Plaza | 202m
18. Convention Center Tower | 200m

18 +200m buildings in Xiamen.*


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Xenoplas said:


> New changes. That second tower for Givaatayim hasn't been listed here yet. There's also no updated list for Jakarta yet and no list for Tangerang either. Just post those here and I'll add those changes. Thanks for all the new lists


from Emporis
http://www.emporis.com/city/101829/giv-atayim-israel/status/all-buildings

Givaatayim/ Tel Aviv

Shachar tower built + Hi tower U.C
soon Tidhar tower


----------



## West Front (Apr 4, 2016)

Chance list of Mexico City:

Build 4:
Torre Bancomer 237m 50p
Torre Mayor 225.4m 57p
Torre WTC MX 207m 50p
Torre Latinoamericana 204m 44p

Under CONSTRUCCION 4:

Torre Mitikah 265m 62p
Torre Reforma 246.4M 57p
Torre Chapultepec One 241m 59p
Torre Paradox 234m 63p

Prep 4:
Torre Reforma 432 +250m +50p
Miyana T1 204m 50p
University Tower +205m 59p
Torre del Angel 2 +200m 47p


Mexico City until today has 12 skyscrapers 200-299 m completed, under construction, prep...

Last Update:07 June 2016


----------



## Xenoplas (Jun 28, 2014)

Update. Thanks again!
^^ no proposed or approved, sir. only Com, U/C and Prep. Is anyone of those 6 already in Prep? Otherwise Mexico City has even one skyscraper less than listed here. Did you by chance miss Chapultec Uno (U/C)?

Shenzhen 157
Dubai 81
New York 80
Kuala Lumpur 64
Manila 54
Tokyo 32
Singapore 30
Chicago, Nanning, Panama City 27
Toronto 23
Busan, Hangzhou, Seoul, Xiamen 18
Nanchang 17
Melbourne 16
Abu Dhabi 15
Moscow 13
London, Qingdao, Xi'an 11
Sydney 10
Mexico City 9
Goyang, Johor Bahru, Tel Aviv 8
Brisbane, Jinan 7
Dongguan, Foshan, Incheon, Osaka 6
Calgary, Frankfurt, Lanzhou 5
Boston, Daegu, Huizhou, Hwaseong, Madrid, Minneapolis, Monterrey, Nagoya 4
Changzhou 3
Charlotte, Cleveland, Denver, Huizhou, Milan, Perth, Penang, Bucheon, Gold Coast, Huzhou, Johor Bahru, Orleans, Paris, Pittsburgh, Vienna, Ulsan 2
Atlantic City, Astana, Austin, Beirut, Cheonan, Cincinnati, Detroit, Edmonton, Hamamatsu, Hohhot, Indianapolis, Johannesburg, Lyon, Mobile, Montreal, Oklahoma City, Tulsa, Turin, Urumqi, Vancouver, Vladivostok, Wroclaw 1


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

#268 #272

Johor Bahru Goyang?


----------



## Dio Tri (Feb 24, 2013)

Jack Fruit said:


> ^^
> *The Peak* and *Ritz Carlton* are *twin towers*..
> Where are *Anandamaya, The ICON 2, Thamrin Nine 2, SOHO @ Podomoro City, Sampoerna Strategic Square, Mangku Luhur* ??


^^ Thanks for correction 
my new list CMIIW :cheers:

*INDONESIA *200-299m Comp,TO,U/C,Prep 

*JAKARTA* (58)
_Completed_
1. Gama Tower 288.6m
2. Wisma 46 261.9m
3. Sahid Sudirman Center 258m
4. Raffles Hotel 253.3m
5. The Pakubuwono Signature 252m
6. Sinarmas MSIG Tower 245m
7. Menara BCA 230m
8. Keraton at the Plaza 225m
9. Equity Tower 220m
10. The Peak Tower 1 at Sudirman 218.5m
11. The Peak Tower 2 at Sudirman 218.5m
12. Capital Place 218m
13. The Energy 217m
14. Kempinski Residences 215m
15. Bakrie Tower 214m
16. IFC 213.2m
17. The Pinnacle 213m
18. Ritz-Carlton Tower 1 212m
19. Ritz-Carlton Tower 2 212m
20. Seaview Condominium @ Green Bay Pluit Tower J 208m
21. Seaview Condominium @ Green Bay Pluit Tower K 208m
22. Seaview Condominium @ Green Bay Pluit Tower L 208m
23. Seaview Condominium @ Green Bay Pluit Tower M 208m
24. The City Center @ Batavia City 208m
25. Ciputra World Residential Tower 206.9m
26. Denpasar Residence Kintamani Tower 203.1m
27. Denpasar Residence Ubud Tower 203.1m
28. The Plaza Office Tower 200m

_T/O, U/C, Prep_
29. 7Point8 298m
30. Office Tower @Distric 8 280m
31. Menara Astra 270m
32. Fortune Tower 270m
33. Treasury Tower 264m
34. Revenue Tower 260m
35. Millennium Office Tower 254m
36. World Capital Tower 244.3m
37. Four Seasons Residences 244m
38. Sentra BDNI Tower B 240.2m
39. Bumiputera Tower 230m
40. Domaine Tower 1 230m
41. Menara Kompas III 226m
42. Telkom Landmark Tower 219m
43. SSI Tower 212.1m
44. The Hundred 212m
45. The Tower 211.8m
46. Sequis Tower 210m
47. Jakarta news center 210 m
48. FWD Tower 209.4m
49. Domaine Tower 2 208m
50. Eternity Apartment @ District 8 205m
51. Infinity Apartment @ District 8 205m
52. Anandamaya one 200m+
53. The Icon Tower 2 200m+
54. Thamrin Nine Tower 2 200m+
55. SOHO @ Podomoro City 200m+
56. Sampoerna Strategic Square 200m+
57. Regent Residences at MangkuLuhur 200m+
58. Mangkuluhur City Office Tower 1 200m+

*SURABAYA* (5)
_Completed_
1. Tunjungan Plaza 5 52F 201m

_U/C_
2. Tunjungan Plaza 6 52F 215m
3. Elitz Tower 50F 200m+
4. Luxe Tower 50F 200m+

_Prep_
5. Vie Loft 60F 200m+ 

*MAKASSAR* (2)
_Prep_
1. St. Moritz Tower 1 215m
2. St. Moritz Tower 2 215m

*MEDAN* (1)
_U/C_
1. Podomoro City Deli Office Tower 200m

U Residence 2 is not 209m. so TANGERANG are not include on list


----------



## West Front (Apr 4, 2016)

Xenoplas said:


> Update. Thanks again!
> ^^ no proposed or approved, sir. only Com, U/C and Prep. Is anyone of those 6 already in Prep? Otherwise Mexico City has even one skyscraper less than listed here. Did you by chance miss Chapultec Uno (U/C)?
> 
> Shenzhen 157
> ...


Sorry, was I had left the ball but are 11
skyscrapers 200m - 299m


----------



## Xenoplas (Jun 28, 2014)

akif90 said:


> #268 #272
> Johor Bahru Goyang?


If you mean the change of order, the list is in per number alphabetical order. so of course g comes before j. I made a mistake there in the earlier list 



West Front said:


> Sorry, was I had left the ball but are 10 skyscrapers 200m - 299m


It's all okay. Would you by chance have those two buildings we missed out on for me?


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Taiyuan, China

1. Taiyuan Cinda IFC | 266m
2. Taiyuan Sea La Cité Tower A | 230m
3. Taiyuan Sea La Cité Tower B | 230m
4. Moi Tiandi | 210m
5. Hubin Plaza | 208m

5 +200m buildings in Taiyuan. *

----
*Kunming, China

1. Dacheng Financial Business Center | 297m
2. Kunming Rainbow Yunnan First City | 286m
3. South Asian Gate | 273m
4. Tongde Kunming Plaza | 269m
5. Landmark Plaza | 260m
6. Yowe Center | 239m
7. Kunming Iron & Steel Building | 219m
8. Yonghe Plaza Tower A | 219m
9. Yonghe Plaza Tower B | 219m
10. Harmony Century Tower A | 210m
11. Harmony Century Tower B | 210m

11 +200m buildings in Kunming. *

----
*Ürümqi, China

1. Ürümqi Greentown Square | 270m
2. Greenland Center Tower 1 | 258m
3. Greenland Center Tower 2 | 258m
4. Zhongtian International Mansion | 230m

4 +200m buildings in Ürümqi.*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Johor Bahru is counted twice.


----------



## chestersim (Nov 8, 2013)

greg_widen40 said:


> Completed (Metro Manila):
> 1. Gramercy Residences - 260 m
> 2. PB Com Tower - 259 m
> 3. Discovery Primea - 260 m
> ...


Manila should be *61*


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

Xenoplas said:


> New changes. That second tower for Givaatayim hasn't been listed here yet. *There's also no updated list for Jakarta yet* and no list for Tangerang either. Just post those here and I'll add those changes. Thanks for all the new lists
> 
> Shenzhen 157
> Dubai 81
> ...


^^
The list made by Dio Tri below is accurate updated list for *the city of Jakarta* (not metro Jakarta) :



Dio Tri said:


> ^^ Thanks for correction
> my new list CMIIW :cheers:
> 
> *INDONESIA *200-299m Comp,TO,U/C,Prep
> ...


----------



## Xenoplas (Jun 28, 2014)

since there weren't any new updates for quite some days now I'll just update the list with the few updates we have. thanks as always! also sorry for that little Johor Bahru mistake  For Manila I didn't count those 4 towers with questionable height for now.

Shenzhen 157
Dubai 81
New York 80
Kuala Lumpur 64
Jakarta 58
Manila 57
Tokyo 32
Singapore 30
Chicago, Nanning, Panama City 27
Toronto 23
Busan, Hangzhou, Seoul, Xiamen 18
Nanchang 17
Melbourne 16
Abu Dhabi 15
Moscow 13
Kunming, London, Qingdao, Xi'an 11
Sydney 10
Mexico City 9
Goyang, Johor Bahru, Tel Aviv 8
Brisbane, Jinan 7
Dongguan, Foshan, Incheon, Osaka 6
Calgary, Frankfurt, Lanzhou, Surabaya, Taiyuan 5
Boston, Daegu, Huizhou, Hwaseong, Madrid, Minneapolis, Monterrey, Nagoya, Ürümqi 4
Changzhou 3
Bucheon, Charlotte, Cleveland, Denver, Gold Coast, Huzhou, Makassar, Milan, Orleans, Perth, Penang, Paris, Pittsburgh, Vienna, Ulsan 2
Atlantic City, Astana, Austin, Beirut, Cheonan, Cincinnati, Detroit, Edmonton, Hamamatsu, Hohhot, Indianapolis, Johannesburg, Lyon, Medan, Mobile, Montreal, Oklahoma City, Tulsa, Turin, Vancouver, Vladivostok, Wroclaw 1


----------



## West Front (Apr 4, 2016)

Mexico City (12)

Torre Bancomer 237m 50p
Torre Mayor 225.4m 57p
Torre WTC MX 207m 50p
Torre Latinoamericana 204m 44p
Torre Mitikah 265m 62p
Torre Reforma 246.4M 57p
Torre Chapultepec One 241m 59p
Torre Paradox 234m 63p
Torre Reforma 432 +250m +50p
Miyana T1 204m 50p
University Tower +205m 59p
Torre del Angel 2 +200m 47p


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

Cleveland has 3, not 2:
Key Tower, 289 meters, 57 floors, built
Terminal Tower, 235 meters, 52 floors, built
200 Public Square, 201 meters, 45 floors, built

Also, Philadelphia has been missing from the last few updates, so here are Philly's buildings:
Comcast Center, 297 meters, 57 floors, built
One Liberty Place, 288 meters, 61 floors, built
Two Liberty Place, 259 meters, 58 floors, built
Mellon Bank Center, 241 meters, 53 floors, built
Three Logan Square, 225 meters, 55 floors, built
FMC Tower, 224 meters, 49 floors, U/C
(total for Philly is 6)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Update:


Shenzhen 157
Dubai 81
New York 80
Kuala Lumpur 64
Jakarta 58
Manila 57
Tokyo 32
Singapore 30
Chicago, Nanning, Panama City 27
Toronto 23
Busan, Hangzhou, Seoul, Xiamen 18
Nanchang 17
Melbourne 16
Abu Dhabi 15
Moscow 13
Mexico City 12
Kunming, London, Qingdao, Xi'an 11
Sydney 10
Goyang, Johor Bahru, Tel Aviv 8
Brisbane, Jinan 7
Dongguan, Foshan, Incheon, Osaka, Philadelphia 6
Calgary, Frankfurt, Lanzhou, Surabaya, Taiyuan 5
Boston, Daegu, Huizhou, Hwaseong, Madrid, Minneapolis, Monterrey, Nagoya, Ürümqi 4
Changzhou, Cleveland 3
Bucheon, Charlotte, Denver, Gold Coast, Huzhou, Makassar, Milan, Orleans, Perth, Penang, Paris, Pittsburgh, Vienna, Ulsan 2
Atlantic City, Astana, Austin, Beirut, Cheonan, Cincinnati, Detroit, Edmonton, Hamamatsu, Hohhot, Indianapolis, Johannesburg, Lyon, Medan, Mobile, Montreal, Oklahoma City, Tulsa, Turin, Vancouver, Vladivostok, Wroclaw 1


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

^^ Warsaw 
1) Warsaw Spire 220 m (roof height 180 m+)


----------



## g.r.e.g. (Dec 17, 2014)

Balneário Camboriú - Brazil (5)

Epic Tower | 209m | 55 floors | U/C
Infinity Coast | 240m | 66 floors | U/C
Yachthouse Residence Club Torre NE | 277m | 80 floors | U/C
Yachthouse Residence Club Torre SO | 277m | 80 floors | U/C
One Tower | 280 m | 77 floors | U/C


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

ILTarantino said:


> ^^ Warsaw
> 1) Warsaw Spire 220 m (roof height 180 m+)


You forgot Palace of Culture and Science.


Gregory Luiz said:


> Balneário Camboriú - Brazil (5)
> 
> Epic Tower | 209m | 55 floors | U/C
> Infinity Coast | 240m | 66 floors | U/C
> ...


Skyscraperpage considers the Yachthouse Residence Club to be one building, not two.


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

*Mumbai , India, 56 *
1.Lodha the park 1 78 floors 268 m u/c
2.Lodha the park 2 78 floors 268 m u/c
3.Lodha the park 3 78 floors 268 m u/c
4.Lodha the park 4 78 floors 268 m u/c
5.Lodha the park 5 78 floors 268 m u/c
6.Lodha the park 6 78 floors 268 m u/c
7.One Avighna park 64 flloors 266 m u/c
8.DBCrown Tower A 68 floors 259 m u/c
9.DBCrown Tower B 68 floors 259 m u/c
10.DB crown Tower C 72 floors 272 m U/c
11.Imperial Towers 1 60 floors 250 m completed 
12.Imperial Towers 2 60 floors 250 m completed
13.Four season Private residences tower 2 55 floors 250 m U/c
14.Oasis tower 2 65 floors 260m u/c
15. Ahuja towers 54 floors 250 m complete
16. Nathani heights 72 floors 262m u/c
17.Lodha Altamount 48 floors 240 m u/c
18.Bombay dyeing Two Icc 68 floors 223m u/c
19.Raheja Artesia 60 floors 225 m u/c
20.Lodha venezia 68 floors 218 m u/c
21.Lodha world crest 223 m T/O
22.Orbit terraces 60 floors 212m u/c
23.orchid enclave 55 floors 210 m t/o
24. Ruparel ariana 72 floors 218 m u/c
25.celestia spaces 59 floors 220 m u/c
26.Ashok serenity tower 1 66 floors 225m site prep
27.Ashok serenity tower 2 66 floors 225 m site prep
28.Kohinoor Square 50 floors 203 m T/O
29.Bombay dyeing one Icc 61 floors 200m u/c
30. Wadhwa Prabhadevi tower 1 66 floors 240 m site prep
31.Omkar Altamonte tower A 58 floors 200 m complete.
32.omkar altamonte tower C 65 floors 223 m u/c
33. omkar altamonte tower B 65 floors 219 m u/c
34. omkar altamonte tower D 66 floors 250 m u/c
35. Sumer trinity vertical 50+ floors 208 m u/c
36.Alpine 1 63 floors 200m u/c
37.Alpine 2 63 floors 200m u/c
38. India bulls blue tower 1 55 floors 220 m u/c
39.India bulls sky forest 52 floors 220m u/c
40.India bulls sky suites 57 floors 250 m u/c
41.Oberoi sky city 1 201 m site prep
42.Oberoi sky city 2 201 m site prep
43..Oberoi sky city 3 201 m site prep
44..Oberoi sky city 4 201 m site prep
45..Oberoi sky city 5 201 m site prep
46.Oberoi eternia 1 68 floors 201m site prep 
47.Oberoi eternia 2 68 floors 201m site prep 
48.Oberoi enigma 1 68 floors 201m site prep 
49.Oberoi enigma 2 68 floors 201m site prep 
50.Kalpataru Avana 52 floors 200 m u/c
51.Aristo sommet 54 floors 200 m u/c
52.Raheja imperia 54 floors 200 m u/c
53.Marathion monte south 60 floors 200m u/c
54.Godrej sky 66 floors 200 m site prep
55.Rna metropolis 66 floors 223 m u/c
56.Crescent bay tower 6 64 floors 200 m u/c
*Following towers there is insufficient source not included. *
1.India bulls blue tower B 51 floors approx 200 m u/c
2.Auris serenity 4 towers 54 (62 floors)floors 200+ m u/c
3.India bulls sky 48 floors 200m complete
4.omkar 1973 worli tower 3(280m 0r 300+m) u/c
5.Lodha world view (280m or 300+m) u/c
6.Vivarea fourth tower 200m u/c


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

*Noida , India*

1. Northeye 255m u/c
2.Oh my god 200 m site prep

*Kolkata,India*
The 42 ,245m u/c

*karachi,pakistan*

Bahria icon 273m u/c

*Updated list
*
Shenzhen 157
Dubai 81
New York 80
Kuala Lumpur 64
Jakarta 58
Manila 57
Mumbai 56
Tokyo 32
Singapore 30
Chicago, Nanning, Panama City 27
Toronto 23
Busan, Hangzhou, Seoul, Xiamen 18
Nanchang 17
Melbourne 16
Abu Dhabi 15
Moscow 13
Mexico City 12
Kunming, London, Qingdao, Xi'an 11
Sydney 10
Goyang, Johor Bahru, Tel Aviv 8
Brisbane, Jinan 7
Dongguan, Foshan, Incheon, Osaka, Philadelphia 6
Calgary, Frankfurt, Lanzhou, Surabaya, Taiyuan, Balneário Camboriú 5
Boston, Daegu, Huizhou, Hwaseong, Madrid, Minneapolis, Monterrey, Nagoya, Ürümqi 4
Changzhou, Cleveland 3
Bucheon, Charlotte, Denver, Gold Coast, Huzhou, Makassar, Milan, Orleans, Perth, Penang, Paris, Pittsburgh, Vienna, Ulsan ,Noida 2
Atlantic City, Astana, Austin, Beirut, Cheonan, Cincinnati, Detroit, Edmonton, Hamamatsu, Hohhot, Indianapolis, Johannesburg, Lyon, Medan, Mobile, Montreal, Oklahoma City, Tulsa, Turin, Vancouver, Vladivostok, Wroclaw ,Kolkata, karachi 1


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks like Mumbai will come out of nowhere and become one of the world's best skylines ....as predicted. Btw, Noida with 2 should be written after Milan. Karachi and Kolkata, both with 1, should be written after Johannesburg. The cities are written in alphabetical order so that cities can be located in the list easily and to avoid preferential treatment. Just saying.


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

^^
Shenzhen 157
Dubai 81
New York 80
Kuala Lumpur 64
Jakarta 58
Manila 57
Mumbai 56
Tokyo 32
Singapore 30
Chicago, Nanning, Panama City 27
Toronto 23
Busan, Hangzhou, Seoul, Xiamen 18
Nanchang 17
Melbourne 16
Abu Dhabi 15
Moscow 13
Mexico City 12
Kunming, London, Qingdao, Xi'an 11
Sydney 10
Goyang, Johor Bahru, Tel Aviv 8
Brisbane, Jinan 7
Dongguan, Foshan, Incheon, Osaka, Philadelphia 6
Calgary, Frankfurt, Lanzhou, Surabaya, Taiyuan, Balneário Camboriú 5
Boston, Daegu, Huizhou, Hwaseong, Madrid, Minneapolis, Monterrey, Nagoya, Ürümqi 4
Changzhou, Cleveland 3
Bucheon, Charlotte, Denver, Gold Coast, Huzhou, Makassar, Milan,Noida, Orleans, Perth, Penang, Paris, Pittsburgh, Vienna, Ulsan 2
Atlantic City, Astana, Austin, Beirut, Cheonan, Cincinnati, Detroit, Edmonton, Hamamatsu, Hohhot, Indianapolis, Johannesburg, karachi, Kolkata,Lyon, Medan, Mobile, Montreal, Oklahoma City, Tulsa, Turin, Vancouver, Vladivostok, Wroclaw 1


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

No Bangkok listings? Or did I miss them?


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

^^
Bangkok is really missing.It will be more than 50.istanbul is also missing.Someone can list it out.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes, the list is a work in progress but getting there.


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)

Shenzhen 157 doesn't add up. Unfortunately many Chinese forumers over at gaoloumi tend to round 'tallish' buildings up to 200m. A suspiciously high number of Chinese buildings is exactly 200m tall, with Shenzhen leading.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

hunser said:


> Shenzhen 157 doesn't add up. Unfortunately many Chinese forumers over at gaoloumi tend to round 'tallish' buildings up to 200m. A suspiciously high number of Chinese buildings is exactly 200m tall, with Shenzhen leading.


Isn't that number from this list? There is only like 13 buildings that are exactly 200m.



Invalidate username said:


> Need updates for Shenzhen guys?
> Built and T/O: 60
> Under-construction: 57
> Prep: 78
> ...


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

^^There is no 518m prep building in Shenzhen. I am positive many of the buildings in the number are just proposals. So 150 or 197 are both unreliable


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

Faisal Shourov said:


> ^^There is no 518m prep building in Shenzhen. I am positive many of the buildings in the number are just proposals. So 150 or 197 are both unreliable


the 518m tower is the Kaisa Fenglong center which definitely was under preparation once but is currently abandoned,there was however bidding on the site and considering the central and very expensive location it is not so unlikely something tall will be built there eventually.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1257433

There is definitely a huge number of proposals that are not counted on the list though like the China gate tower,Caiwuwei redevelopment,China resources Hubei old village,Zhonghai Shennan East Road Project,etc
According to gaoloumi there is currently 68 200+skyscrapers com,TO and 54 200m+ skyscrapers uc in Shenzhen so even if we only count Com,uc and To it reaches 122,200+ buildings whcih is easily the first in the world and more than twice as much as Shanghai.


----------



## Xenoplas (Jun 28, 2014)

it's pretty simple now if you ask me. if anyone can proof at least one of those towers to not be com, u/c or prep at the moment or have no information about the actual status we should take shenzhen temporary from the list. no proof - no changes in the list. that 518m is not in the range of heights we're looking at so this can be overlooked imo.


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

del


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Istanbul Turkey*

*Skyland Tower A 284,0m
Skyland Tower B 284,0m
Metropol 280,0m (Spire: 300m)
Nurol Life 265,0m
Sapphire Tower 234,9m (Spire: 261,0m)
Istanbul Tower 225,0m
Çintemani Istanbul 212,0m
Spine Tower 202,0m (Spire: 211,0m)
Anthill 1 190,0m (Spire: 210,0m)
Anthill 2 190,0m (Spire: 210,0m)*

*10 Buildings* for *Istanbul.*

----
*Izmir Turkey

Mistral Ofis 216,0m
Folkart Tower A 200,0m
Folkart Tower B 200,0m*

*3 Buildings* for *Izmir.*


----------



## Invalidate username (Dec 29, 2014)

hunser said:


> Shenzhen 157 doesn't add up. Unfortunately many Chinese forumers over at gaoloumi tend to round 'tallish' buildings up to 200m. A suspiciously high number of Chinese buildings is exactly 200m tall, with Shenzhen leading.



Well, do you need construction planners and blueprint to be sure? Cuz I do have them. And indeed, some of the buildings are confirmed to be not 200+, and they've been taken off the list. Speak with proof, please. Give us some legit infos instead of just assuming they r wrong.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*Colombia*

*Bogotá D.C.*

*Status- Built, T/O*

1. Bd Bacata - South Tower | 216m 


*Status- U/C*

1. Atrio - North Tower | 201m


*Status- Prep*

1. Atrio - South Tower | 268m




*Cartagena, Bolivar*

*Status- Built, T/O*

1. Estelar Bocagrande | 202m


*Status- Prep*

1. Amura | +200m



Saludos!​


----------



## Tokyo/Manila (Dec 2, 2012)

*2018 Update*



anakngpasig said:


>


*Current Top 20 Tallest Buildings in Metro Manila all 200 meter and above "only" +as of 2017*



Jeremy AC said:


>




1*Federal Land Tower *-Bonifacio Global City 318 m(1,043 ft) 
2.*Trump Tower Manila*- Makati City 280 m(919 ft)
3.*PBCom Tower* -Makati CBD259 m(850 ft)
4*The Gramercy Residences*- Makati City 250 m
5.*Discovery Primea*- Makati City250 m(820 ft)
6.*Shangri‑La at the Fort* -Bonifacio GlobalCity 250 m(820 ft)
7. *One Shangri-La Place (North & South Towers)(2 towers) * 227 meters (745 ft)
8.* Grand Riviera Suites* - 230 meters
9.*The Knightsbridge Residence*-, Makati220 m
10.*GT International Tower*Makati CBD217 m
(712 ft)472001
11 and 12*BSA Twin Towers* *(2 towers)* -OrtigasCenter 215 m

13 and 14.*The St. Francis Shangri‑La Place (2 towers)* -Ortigas Center213 m

15=*One Rockwell West Tower*-Rockwell Center210 m
16=*Petron Megaplaza*-Makati City210 m
17. *UnionBank Plaza*Ortigas Center206 m
18.*Greenbelt San Lorenzo Tower*-Makati - 205 m

19.*1322 Golden Empire Tower* - Malate203 m
20. *One Corporate Centre Ortigas Center*202 m
(663 ft)


21= *Philamlife Tower*- Makati City200 m
(660 ft)482000
22=*Summit One Tower* -Mandaluyong City200 m
(660 ft)491998




++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



*Philippines' 200 meters and Above Buildings Under Construction*
* Will not include high rise buildings underconstruction because it has a long list ranging from 100 meters to 199 meters *
*
1. Stratford Residence - 312 meters (on hold)
2. Icone Tower - 308 meters
3. Sapphire Tower - 304.8 meters
4. The Proscenium – Iconique Tower 280-300m
5.MAKATI | STRC Apartment Ridge Project by Norman Foster / 6747 Ayala Avenue [270m|res]
6.The Mega Tower-Mandaluyong 250 m
7.Century Spire-Makati 245 m*










© Studio AMD
*8.The Imperium -Pasig 240 m
9.The Royalton Capital Commons- 230 m
10. The Imperium, Capitol Commons -230 m
11. The Maven, Capitol Commons -230m


12. The Suites at One Bonifacio High Street-Taguig City 227.7 m
13.Corporate Finance Plaza-Pasig 226.3 m
14.The SkySuites Corporate & Residential Tower [38F|223m|res]
15. The Proscenium – Kirov Tower 220m
16. The Shang Salcedo - 220m
17. Garden Towers-Makati 215.7 m*









© Ayala Land
*
18.Park Royal Ongpin-Manila 213 m
19. The Rise Makati-Makati 210 m*










© Asya Design
*
20. SM Keppel Tower-Mandaluyong 210 m
21. The Podium - 210 m
22. AIC Empire Tower -200m
23. Three Central - 200m*

*List has been shortened it has 100+ - 200 buildings ranging from 100 meters - 190 meters underconstruction as of 2018*



^^



*Federal Land Tower (318 meter) dominates the skyline one with spire*








by redmarkable[/QUOTE]



808 state said:


> by Pol Torrente











https://www.instagram.com/fernananaman/


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

Mumbai , India, 64, 12 completed,12 T/O,37 U/C,1 site prep, 2 are on hold,total 62
1.Lodha the park 1 78 floors 268 m T/O
2.Lodha the park 2 78 floors 268 m T/O
3.Lodha the park 3 78 floors 268 m T/O
4.Lodha the park 4 78 floors 268 m T/O
5.Lodha the park 5 78 floors 268 m u/c
6.Lodha the park 6 78 floors 268 m u/c
7.One Avighna park 61 flloors 248 m complete
8.DBCrown Tower A 68 floors 259 m u/c
9.DBCrown Tower B 68 floors 259 m u/c
10.DB crown Tower C 72 floors 259 m U/c
11.Imperial Towers 1 60 floors 250 m completed 
12.Imperial Towers 2 60 floors 250 m completed
13.Four season Private residences tower 2 55 floors 260 m U/c
14.Oasis tower 2 65 floors 260m T/O
15. Ahuja towers 54 floors 250 m complete
16. Nathani heights 72 floors 262m u/c
17.Lodha Altamount 48 floors 240 m complete
18.Bombay dyeing Two Icc 68 floors 223m T/O
19.Raheja Artesia 60 floors 225 m u/c
20.Lodha venezia 68 floors 218 m complete
21.Lodha world crest 223 m complete
22.Orbit terraces 60 floors 212m hold
23.orchid enclave 55 floors 210 m complete
24. Ruparel ariana 72 floors 218 m u/c
25.celestia spaces 59 floors 220 m u/c
26.peninsulaland salsette tower 1 66 floors 225m u/c
27.peninsulaland salsette tower 2 66 floors 225 m u/c
28.Kohinoor Square 50 floors 203 m T/O
29.Bombay dyeing one Icc 61 floors 200m T/O
30. Wadhwa 25 south Prabhadevi tower 1 66 floors 240 m u/c
31.Wadhwa 25 south Prabhadevi tower 2 66 floors 240 m u/c
32.omkar altamonte tower C 65 floors 223 m complete.
33. omkar altamonte tower B 65 floors 219 m u/c
34. omkar altamonte tower D 66 floors 250 m u/c
35. Sumer trinity vertical 50+ floors 208 m u/c
36.Alpine 1 63 floors 200m complete
37.Alpine 2 63 floors 200m complete
38. India bulls blue tower 1 55 floors 220 m T/O
39.India bulls sky forest 52 floors 220m u/c
40.Marathion monte south tower 1 60 floors 210m u/c
41.Oberoi sky city 1 201 m u/c
42.Oberoi sky city 2 201 m u/c
43..Oberoi sky city 3 201 m u/c
44..Oberoi sky city 4 201 m u/c
45..Oberoi sky city 5 201 m u/c
46.Oberoi eternia 1 68 floors 201m u/c 
47.Oberoi eternia 2 68 floors 201m u/c
48.Oberoi enigma 1 68 floors 201m u/c 
49.Oberoi enigma 2 68 floors 201m u/c 
50.Kalpataru Avana 52 floors 200 m T/O
51.Aristo sommet 54 floors 200 m u/c
52.Raheja imperia 60 floors 217 m T/O
53.Marathion monte south tower 2 60 floors 210m u/c
54.Godrej sky 66 floors 200 m u/c
55.Rna metropolis 66 floors 223 m Hold
56.Crescent bay tower 6 64 floors 223 m T/O
57.Crescent bay tower 5 61 floors 206 m complete
58.Auris serenity towers 1 69 floors 240 mT/O
59.Auris serenity towers 269 floors 240 m T/O
60.Auris serenity tower 3 69 floors 240 m u/c
61.Auris serenity tower 4 69 floors 240 m u/c
62..Lodha world view 280m u/c
63. vivarea 5th tower 217 meters u/c
64.sd corp Imperial edge 50 floors 200m U/C


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

Shenzhen 157
Dubai 81
New York 80
Kuala Lumpur 64
Mumbai 62
Jakarta 58
Manila 57
Tokyo 32
Singapore 30
Panama City 29
Chicago, Nanning 27
Toronto 23
Busan, Hangzhou,Melbourne ,Seoul, Xiamen 18
Moscow ,Nanchang 17
Abu Dhabi 15
Mexico City 12
Kunming, London, Qingdao, Xi'an 11
Istanbul, Sydney 10
Goyang, Johor Bahru, Tel Aviv 8
Brisbane, Jinan, Miami 7
Dongguan, Foshan, Incheon, Osaka, Philadelphia 6
Balneário Camboriú, Calgary, Frankfurt, Lanzhou, Surabaya, Taiyuan, 5
Boston, Daegu, Huizhou, Hwaseong, Madrid, Minneapolis, Monterrey, Nagoya, Ürümqi, Warsaw 4
Bogota,Changzhou, Cleveland, Izmir 3
Bucheon, Charlotte, Denver, Gold Coast, Huzhou, Makassar, Milan,Noida, Orleans, Perth, Penang, Paris, Pittsburgh, Vienna, Ulsan 2
Atlantic City, Astana, Austin, Beirut, Cheonan, Cincinnati, Detroit, Ekaterinburg, Edmonton, Hamamatsu, Hohhot, Indianapolis, Johannesburg, karachi, Kolkata,Lyon, Manchester,Medan, Mobile, Montreal, Oklahoma City, Sofia, Tulsa, Turin, Vancouver, Wroclaw 1
__________________


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*TORONTO, ONTARIO* 

*Built*
1. First Canadian Place 298m
2. St. Regis Hotel 282m
3. Scotia Plaza 275m
4. AURA 272m
5. TD Canada Trust 263m
6. One Bloor 257m
7. Commerce Court West 239m
8. Harbour Plaza East 237m
9. Ice Condos East 234m
10. Harbour Plaza West 229m
11. Ten York 224m
12. TD Tower 223m
13. Bay-Adelaide West 215m
14. Shangri-La Hotel 214m
15. Ritz-Carlton Hotel 210m
16. Massey Tower 208m
17. Bay-Wellington 208m
18. L Tower 205m
19. Four Seasons Hotel 204m
20. 88 Scott 204m
21. Ice Condos West 202m


*Under Construction*
1. CIBC Square 238m
2. Canada House I 231m
3. Sugar Wharf D 230m
4. Water Tower 228m
5. Sugar Wharf E 218m
6. 1 Yonge Prestige 216m
7. 33 Yorkville 213m
8. 488 University Avenue 207m
9. Canada House II 202m
10. M City 1 200m
11. M City 2 200m


*Site Prep*
1. YSL Residences 299m
2. 160 Front 240m


*TOTAL: 34*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Shenzhen 157
Dubai 81
New York 80
Kuala Lumpur 64
Mumbai 62
Jakarta 58
Manila 57
Toronto 34
Tokyo 32
Singapore 30
Panama City 29
Chicago, Nanning 27
Busan, Hangzhou,Melbourne ,Seoul, Xiamen 18
Moscow ,Nanchang 17
Abu Dhabi 15
Mexico City 12
Kunming, London, Qingdao, Xi'an 11
Istanbul, Sydney 10
Goyang, Johor Bahru, Tel Aviv 8
Brisbane, Jinan, Miami 7
Dongguan, Foshan, Incheon, Osaka, Philadelphia 6
Balneário Camboriú, Calgary, Frankfurt, Lanzhou, Surabaya, Taiyuan, 5
Boston, Daegu, Huizhou, Hwaseong, Madrid, Minneapolis, Monterrey, Nagoya, Ürümqi, Warsaw 4
Bogota,Changzhou, Cleveland, Izmir 3
Bucheon, Charlotte, Denver, Gold Coast, Huzhou, Makassar, Milan,Noida, Orleans, Perth, Penang, Paris, Pittsburgh, Vienna, Ulsan 2
Atlantic City, Astana, Austin, Beirut, Cheonan, Cincinnati, Detroit, Ekaterinburg, Edmonton, Hamamatsu, Hohhot, Indianapolis, Johannesburg, karachi, Kolkata, Lyon, Manchester, Medan, Mobile, Montreal, Oklahoma City, Sofia, Tulsa, Turin, Vancouver, Wroclaw 1


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Shenzhen is going to dwarf everyone else. Mumbai surges while Kuala Lumpur continues to punch way above its weight. Toronto climbs back into the top 10 after a long time outside it.


----------



## Core Rising (Jan 4, 2011)

ILTarantino said:


> *LONDON, UNITED KINGDOM*
> 
> *Built*
> 1. 1 Canada Square (235 m)
> ...


*LONDON, UNITED KINGDOM*

*Built*
1. 1 Canada Square (235 m)
2. Heron Tower (230 m spire, 202 m roof)
3. The Leadenhall Building (225 m)
4. 8 Canada Square (200 m)
5. 25 Canada Square (200 m)

*Topped Out *
1. 22 Bishopgate (278 m)
2. Landmark Pinnacle (233 m)
3. Newfoundland (220 m)

*Under/construction *
1. South Quay Plaza 1 (215 m)
2. Wood Wharf A1 (204 m)
3. One Nine Elms East (200 m)

*Prep*
1. 6-8 Bishopsgate (204 m)

*Total: 12*


----------



## Core Rising (Jan 4, 2011)

Shenzhen 157
Dubai 81
New York 80
Kuala Lumpur 64
Mumbai 62
Jakarta 58
Manila 57
Toronto 34
Tokyo 32
Singapore 30
Panama City 29
Chicago, Nanning 27
Busan, Hangzhou,Melbourne ,Seoul, Xiamen 18
Moscow ,Nanchang 17
Abu Dhabi 15
London, Mexico City 12
Kunming, Qingdao, Xi'an 11
Istanbul, Sydney 10
Atlanta 9
Goyang, Johor Bahru, Tel Aviv 8
Brisbane, Jinan, Miami 7
Dongguan, Foshan, Incheon, Osaka, Philadelphia 6
Balneário Camboriú, Calgary, Frankfurt, Lanzhou, Surabaya, Taiyuan, 5
Boston, Daegu, Huizhou, Hwaseong, Madrid, Minneapolis, Monterrey, Nagoya, Ürümqi, Warsaw 4
Bogota,Changzhou, Cleveland, Izmir 3
Bucheon, Charlotte, Denver, Gold Coast, Huzhou, Makassar, Milan,Noida, Orleans, Perth, Penang, Paris, Pittsburgh, Vienna, Ulsan 2
Atlantic City, Astana, Austin, Beirut, Cheonan, Cincinnati, Detroit, Ekaterinburg, Edmonton, Hamamatsu, Hohhot, Indianapolis, Johannesburg, karachi, Kolkata, Lyon, Manchester, Medan, Mobile, Montreal, Oklahoma City, Sofia, Tulsa, Turin, Vancouver, Wroclaw 1


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

Mumbai , India, 70, 15 completed,13 T/O,40 U/C, 2 are on hold,total 68
1.Lodha the park 1 78 floors 268 m T/O
2.Lodha the park 2 78 floors 268 m T/O
3.Lodha the park 3 78 floors 268 m T/O
4.Lodha the park 4 78 floors 268 m T/O
5.Lodha the park 5 78 floors 268 m u/c
6.Lodha the park 6 78 floors 268 m u/c
7.One Avighna park 61 flloors 248 m complete
8.DBCrown Tower A 68 floors 259 m u/c
9.DBCrown Tower B 68 floors 259 m u/c
10.DB crown Tower C 72 floors 259 m U/c
11.Imperial Towers 1 60 floors 250 m completed
12.Imperial Towers 2 60 floors 250 m completed
13.Four season Private residences tower 2 55 floors 260 m U/c
14.Oasis tower 2 65 floors 260m T/O
15. Ahuja towers 54 floors 250 m complete
16. Nathani heights 72 floors 262m u/c
17.Lodha Altamount 48 floors 240 m complete
18.Bombay dyeing Two Icc 68 floors 223m complete
19.Raheja Artesia 60 floors 225 m u/c
20.Lodha venezia 68 floors 218 m complete
21.Lodha world crest 223 m complete
22.Orbit terraces 60 floors 212m hold
23.orchid enclave 55 floors 210 m complete
24. Ruparel ariana 72 floors 218 m u/c
25.celestia spaces 59 floors 220 m u/c
26.peninsulaland salsette tower 1 66 floors 225m u/c
27.peninsulaland salsette tower 2 66 floors 225 m u/c
28.Kohinoor Square 50 floors 203 m T/O
29.Bombay dyeing one Icc 61 floors 200m complete.
30. Wadhwa 25 south Prabhadevi tower 1 66 floors 240 m u/c
31.Wadhwa 25 south Prabhadevi tower 2 66 floors 240 m u/c
32.omkar altamonte tower C 65 floors 223 m complete.
33. omkar altamonte tower B 65 floors 219 m u/c
34. omkar altamonte tower D 66 floors 250 m u/c
35. Sumer trinity vertical 50+ floors 208 m u/c
36.Alpine 1 63 floors 200m complete
37.Alpine 2 63 floors 200m complete
38. India bulls blue tower 1 55 floors 220 m complete
39.India bulls sky forest 52 floors 220m T/O
40.Marathion monte south tower 1 60 floors 210m u/c
41.Oberoi sky city 1 66 fl 201 m u/c
42.Oberoi sky city 2 66 fl 201 m u/c
43..Oberoi sky city 3 66fl 201 m u/c
44..Oberoi sky city 4 66 fl 201 m u/c
45..Oberoi sky city 5 66 fl201 m u/c
46. oberoi sky city 6 66 fl 201 m u/c
47.oberoi sky city 7 66 fl 201 m u/c
48.oberoi garden city phase 3 tower 1 66 fl 201m u/c
49.oberoi garden city phase 3 tower 2 66 fl 201m u/c
50.oberoi garden city phase 3 tower 3 66 fl 201m u/c
51.oberoi garden city phase 3 tower 4 66 fl 201m u/c
52.Oberoi eternia 1 68 floors 201m u/c
53.Oberoi eternia 2 68 floors 201m u/c
54.Oberoi enigma 1 68 floors 201m u/c
55.Oberoi enigma 2 68 floors 201m u/c
56.Kalpataru Avana 52 floors 200 m T/O
57.1.Aristo sommet 54 floors 200 m u/c
58.Raheja imperia 60 floors 217 m T/O
59.Marathion monte south tower 2 60 floors 210m u/c
60.Godrej sky 66 floors 200 m u/c
61.Rna metropolis 66 floors 223 m Hold
62.Crescent bay tower 6 64 floors 223 m T/O
63.Crescent bay tower 5 61 floors 206 m complete
64.Auris serenity towers 1 69 floors 240 mT/O
65.Auris serenity towers 269 floors 240 m T/O
66.Auris serenity tower 3 69 floors 240 m u/c
67.Auris serenity tower 4 69 floors 240 m u/c
68..Lodha world view 280m u/c
69. vivarea 5th tower 217 meters u/c
70.sd corp Imperial edge 50 floors 200m U/C


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

Shenzhen 157
Dubai 81
New York 80
Mumbai 68
Kuala Lumpur 64
Jakarta 58
Manila 57
Toronto 34
Tokyo 32
Singapore 30
Panama City 29
Chicago, Nanning 27
Busan, Hangzhou,Melbourne ,Seoul, Xiamen 18
Moscow ,Nanchang 17
Abu Dhabi 15
London, Mexico City 12
Kunming, Qingdao, Xi'an 11
Istanbul, Sydney 10
Atlanta 9
Goyang, Johor Bahru, Tel Aviv 8
Brisbane, Jinan, Miami 7
Dongguan, Foshan, Incheon, Osaka, Philadelphia 6
Balneário Camboriú, Calgary, Frankfurt, Lanzhou, Surabaya, Taiyuan, 5
Boston, Daegu, Huizhou, Hwaseong, Madrid, Minneapolis, Monterrey, Nagoya, Ürümqi, Warsaw 4
Bogota,Changzhou, Cleveland, Izmir 3
Bucheon, Charlotte, Denver, Gold Coast, Huzhou, Makassar, Milan,Noida, Orleans, Perth, Penang, Paris, Pittsburgh, Vienna, Ulsan 2
Atlantic City, Astana, Austin, Beirut, Cheonan, Cincinnati, Detroit, Ekaterinburg, Edmonton, Hamamatsu, Hohhot, Indianapolis, Johannesburg, karachi, Kolkata, Lyon, Manchester, Medan, Mobile, Montreal, Oklahoma City, Sofia, Tulsa, Turin, Vancouver, Wroclaw 1
__________________


----------



## Ronydas (May 27, 2019)

jinka sreekanth said:


> Shenzhen 157
> Dubai 81
> New York 80
> Mumbai 68
> ...


Sorry to ask, but can you please give source of information. I mean Shanghai or Chicago not even in top 5😨


----------



## Balikbayan (Jul 15, 2004)

Rotterdam: Zalmhaven 58 fl 214 m (under construction)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Ronydas said:


> Sorry to ask, but can you please give source of information. I mean Shanghai or Chicago not even in top 5��


The thread is relying on contributions from SSC members. Data that's off gets scrutinized when people point out mistakes. It's not a perfect system but the table looks roughly right imo. No one has posted for Shanghai yet while Chicago hasn't been in the top 5 for quite a while. It's tied for 12th and will likely drop further.


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

For Australian cities it is:

Melbourne - 24
Sydney - 16
Brisbane - 8
Gold Coast - 3
Perth - 3

------------------

Shenzhen 157
Dubai 81
New York 80
Mumbai 68
Kuala Lumpur 64
Jakarta 58
Manila 57
Toronto 34
Tokyo 32
Singapore 30
Panama City 29
Chicago, Nanning 27
Melbourne 24
Busan, Hangzhou, Seoul, Xiamen 18
Moscow ,Nanchang 17
Sydney 16
Abu Dhabi 15
London, Mexico City 12
Kunming, Qingdao, Xi'an 11
Istanbul 10
Atlanta 9
Goyang, Johor Bahru, Tel Aviv, Brisbane 8
Jinan, Miami 7
Dongguan, Foshan, Incheon, Osaka, Philadelphia 6
Balneário Camboriú, Calgary, Frankfurt, Lanzhou, Surabaya, Taiyuan, 5
Boston, Daegu, Huizhou, Hwaseong, Madrid, Minneapolis, Monterrey, Nagoya, Ürümqi, Warsaw 4
Bogota, Changzhou, Cleveland, Izmir, Gold Coast, Perth 3
Bucheon, Charlotte, Denver, Huzhou, Makassar, Milan,Noida, Orleans, Penang, Paris, Pittsburgh, Vienna, Ulsan 2
Atlantic City, Astana, Austin, Beirut, Cheonan, Cincinnati, Detroit, Ekaterinburg, Edmonton, Hamamatsu, Hohhot, Indianapolis, Johannesburg, karachi, Kolkata, Lyon, Manchester, Medan, Mobile, Montreal, Oklahoma City, Sofia, Tulsa, Turin, Vancouver, Wroclaw 1


----------



## Ronydas (May 27, 2019)

isaidso said:


> The thread is relying on contributions from SSC members. Data that's off gets scrutinized when people point out mistakes. It's not a perfect system but the table looks roughly right imo. No one has posted for Shanghai yet while Chicago hasn't been in the top 5 for quite a while. It's tied for 12th and will likely drop further.


Oh I see, thnks clearing my doubts. Actually, the skyline of Mumbai and Kuala Lumpur doesn't look that great like Shanghai or Chicago. So I asked it }:‑)


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

mw123 said:


> For Australian cities it is:
> 
> Melbourne - 24
> Sydney - 16
> ...


The list here includes prep, so I believe for Sydney's it'll be 17 and Melbourne will be higher?


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Frankfurt 6 FOUR Frankfurt | 228m | 59 fl | 172m | 120m | 100m | U/C


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

Mumbai , India, 72, 24 completed,14 T/O,31 U/C, 3 are on hold,total 69..
1.Lodha the park 1 78 floors 268 m complete
2.Lodha the park 2 78 floors 268 m complete
3.Lodha the park 3 78 floors 268 m complete
4.Lodha the park 4 78 floors 268 m T/O
5.Lodha the park 5 78 floors 268 m u/c
6.Lodha the park 6 78 floors 268 m u/c
7.One Avighna park 61 flloors 248 m complete
8.DBCrown Tower A 68 floors 259 m T/O
9.DBCrown Tower B 68 floors 259 m T/O
10.DB crown Tower C 72 floors 259 m U/c
11.Imperial Towers 1 60 floors 250 m completed
12.Imperial Towers 2 60 floors 250 m completed
13.Four season Private residences tower 2 55 floors 260 m U/c
14.Oasis tower 2 65 floors 260m T/O
15. Ahuja towers 54 floors 250 m complete
16. Nathani heights 72 floors 262m complete
17.Lodha Altamount 48 floors 240 m complete
18.Bombay dyeing Two Icc 68 floors 223m complete
19.Raheja Artesia 60 floors 225 m u/c
20.Lodha venezia 68 floors 218 m complete
21.Lodha world crest 223 m complete
22.Orbit terraces 60 floors 212m hold
23.orchid enclave 55 floors 210 m complete
24. Ruparel ariana 72 floors 218 m u/c
25.celestia spaces 59 floors 220 m u/c
26.peninsulaland salsette tower 1 66 floors 225m u/c
27.peninsulaland salsette tower 2 66 floors 225 m u/c
28.Kohinoor Square 50 floors 203 m complete
29.Bombay dyeing one Icc 61 floors 200m complete.
30. Wadhwa 25 south Prabhadevi tower 1 66 floors 240 m u/c
31.Wadhwa 25 south Prabhadevi tower 2 66 floors 240 m u/c
32.omkar altamonte tower C 65 floors 223 m complete.
33. omkar altamonte tower B 65 floors 219 m u/c
34. omkar altamonte tower D 66 floors 250 m u/c
35. Sumer trinity vertical 50+ floors 208 m u/c
36.Alpine 1 63 floors 200m complete
37.Alpine 2 63 floors 200m complete
38. India bulls blue tower 1 55 floors 220 m complete
39.India bulls sky forest 52 floors 220m T/O
40.Marathion monte south tower 1 60 floors 210m u/c
41.Oberoi sky city 1 66 fl 201 m T/O
42.Oberoi sky city 2 66 fl 201 m T/O
43..Oberoi sky city 3 66fl 201 m T/O
44..Oberoi sky city 4 66 fl 201 m T/O
45..Oberoi sky city 5 66 fl201 m T/O
46. oberoi sky city 6 66 fl 201 m u/c
47.oberoi sky city 7 66 fl 201 m u/c
48.oberoi garden city phase 3 tower 1 66 fl 201m u/c
49.oberoi garden city phase 3 tower 2 66 fl 201m u/c
50.oberoi garden city phase 3 tower 3 66 fl 201m u/c
51.oberoi garden city phase 3 tower 4 66 fl 201m u/c
52.Oberoi eternia 1 68 floors 201m u/c
53.Oberoi eternia 2 68 floors 201m u/c
54.Oberoi enigma 1 68 floors 201m u/c
55.Oberoi enigma 2 68 floors 201m u/c
56.Kalpataru Avana 52 floors 200 m T/O
57.1.Aristo sommet 54 floors 200 m u/c
58.Raheja imperia 60 floors 217 m T/O
59.Marathion monte south tower 2 60 floors 210m u/c
60.Godrej sky 66 floors 200 m Hold
61.Rna metropolis 66 floors 223 m Hold
62.Crescent bay tower 6 64 floors 223 m complete.
63.Crescent bay tower 5 61 floors 206 m complete
64.Auris serenity towers 1 69 floors 240 m complete
65.Auris serenity towers 269 floors 240 m T/O
66.Auris serenity tower 3 69 floors 240 m u/c
67.Auris serenity tower 4 69 floors 240 m u/c
68..Lodha world view 280m T/O
69. vivarea 5th tower 217 meters u/c
70.sd corp Imperial edge 50 floors 200m complete
71.Lodha world one 82 floors 280 m complete,
72,Oberoi skycity Tower 8 66 floors 201 M U/C.


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

For Shanghai, as per Wikipedia, edited 22 days ago:








List of tallest buildings in Shanghai - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





200-299 m buildings (completed + t/o) and under construction:
54 + 4 = 58 

Possibly there's some undercounts though.


----------

